# Il problema è Gattuso?



## Gas (4 Aprile 2019)

Apro questo topic consapevole che molti si fionderanno a rispondere di sì.
Vorrei fare svariate premesse:

Ho sempre detto di non essere un grande esperto di calcio, tattiche, ecc...
Gattuso nell'intervista dopo la vittoria 1-0 contro il Sassuolo aveva espresso tutto il suo disappunto e la sua preoccupazione per la mancanza di gioco offensivo, sul fatto che non creavamo occasioni e aveva anche detto che se avessimo continuato a giocare così, non avremmo centrato l'obiettivo. ESATTAMENTE le cose che diciamo noi.
Nella mia ignoranza, io immagino che Gattuso non sia solo e abbandonato con pieno potere di ogni cosa e senza consigli. Io credo che come noi vediamo alcune problematiche (sopratutto offensive), le vedano anche Leo e Paolo. E immagino che in una società il DS possa andare dal tecnico e parlarne, esprimere preoccupazione, dare consigli, chiedere varianti tattiche.
Quindi a quelli che invocano Leo in panchina chiedo, ma sarebbe davvero in grado di fare altro, quel che non riesce a far fare a Gattuso ?
E quindi se pensiamo che Leo e la società in generale sia al fianco di Gattuso nel discutere i problemi del nostro gioco, non potrebbe essere che il problema sono davvero i nostri giocatori che non sono in grado di dar vita a un gioco offensivo che offra diverse occasioni goal ?
Non è che il limite siano proprio (alcuni) giocatori - Vedi Calha ? E chi dice che Gattuso lo schiera sempre... ma chi deve schierare ? Le alternative fanno altrettanto pena dai.

Giusto per chiarire, anche io sono profondamente deluso dal gioco del Milan ma ho voluto aprire questa discussione come spunto per discutere... non è che il Gattuso non offensivo sia solo un cliché e che in realtà con i giocatori che abbiamo non si riesca proprio a proporre quel tipo di calcio ? E magari il pragmatismo di Gattuso ha portato a consolidare un calcio più efficace per il risultato? "Più efficace" vuol dire che se magari provassimo a dominare le partite prenderemmo 3 pippe (goal) a giornata contro chiunque, quindi quello che sembra gioco pessimo, in realtà porta risultati migliori?

Tutte domande per le quali sono curioso di leggere le vostre riflessioni.

Ciao e forza Milan


----------



## Manue (4 Aprile 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic consapevole che molti si fionderanno a rispondere di sì.
> Vorrei fare svariate premesse:
> 
> Ho sempre detto di non essere un grande esperto di calcio, tattiche, ecc...
> ...



Sinceramente credo che Gattuso non abbia idee di calcio, 
penso che sia Riccio, il suo secondo, a indicargli praticamente tutto...

A livello offensivo però, la verità sta nel mezzo, 
Gattuso/Riccio hanno poche idee, i giocatori di transizione in rosa, quelli che prendono palla sulla trequarti, o gli esterni, che devono innescare il pericolo, sono scarsi.

Un dato voglio sottolineare però, 
Gattuso in presentazione, quando prese il posto di Montella, disse "le mie squadre creano poco, ma subiscono poco"...
quindi ti chiedo, 
ha sempre allenato squadre con giocatori offensivamente limitati, oppure è proprio Gattuso/Riccio che vedono il calcio così ?


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Aprile 2019)

Il problema è anche lui, ma non solo.

La parte atletica è stata una delusione allucinante, quest'anno come lo scorso
I giocatori sono tenendzialmente delle pippe
La società poteva fare di più a livello mediatico e di mercato (un maledetto esterno sinistro)


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic consapevole che molti si fionderanno a rispondere di sì.
> Vorrei fare svariate premesse:
> 
> Ho sempre detto di non essere un grande esperto di calcio, tattiche, ecc...
> ...



Ieri mi chiedevo il perchè di questa fatica che facciamo nel giocare bene tecnicamente e nell'approcciare bene le partite.
Mi chiedevo perchè dopo le soste sembriamo degli scappati di casa. Possibile che senza esser martellati in allenamento i nostri disimparino tutto in fretta e hanno il bisogno fisiologico di allenarsi e stare sul pezzo assiduamante?
Mi chiedevo perchè non sappiamo giocare altro tipo di calcio del 'sotto palla' e nessun modulo che sia il canonico 4-5-1.
Mi chiedevo perchè bruciamo quasi sistematicamente i centravanti.
Mi chiedevo perchè quando c'è da spiccare il volo ci sciogliamo come neve al sole.
In tanti puntano il dito sui nostri giovani o presunti tali ma possibile che i vari donnarumma, calabria, romagna, musacchio, kessie, calha , biglia, baka , suso ecc ecc debbano in eterno esser dipinti come gli esordienti di turno?
Ormai i campionati giocati in serie A iniziano ad esser tanti, alcuni hanno poi anche esperienza internazionale, eppure restiamo sempre provinciali nella mentalità e nel gioco.
Fatichiamo a compiere quel salto per essere da quarto posto, non solo per arrivarci.
Ora che i punti iniziano e pesare e gli errori iniziano ad essere irrecuperabili o quasi e la palla inizia a pesare e scottare tra i piedi.
Io vedo una squadra allenata male tecnicamente e tatticamente ma ancora non ho capito se sia la squadra a non poter dare di più o se sia gattuso a non avere idee.
In questo dilemma si racchiude la differenza di pensiero tra i gattusiani e quelli avversi al mister.
Ci stiamo sciogliendo per l'ennesima volta come neve al sole lasciando un senso di incompiuto e di pochezza.
Fa male perdere cosi, fa male vedersi sfuggire gli obiettivi di mano cosi.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Aprile 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic consapevole che molti si fionderanno a rispondere di sì.
> Vorrei fare svariate premesse:
> 
> Ho sempre detto di non essere un grande esperto di calcio, tattiche, ecc...
> ...



Gattuso è UNO dei problemi.

E anche chi scredita Gattuso unilaterlamente, sa benissimo che ci sono problemi anche in rosa. Però forse con un allenatore differente questa rosa, pur deficitaria, renderebbe un po' meglio. Gattuso da questo punto di vista sembra una aggravante, considerato che i giocatori in media non crescono e si affievoliscono. E' inoltre più semplice cambiare un allenatore che non una squadra intera.

Gattuso sembra non avere idee proprie e formate. Cambi di modulo, Chalanoglu una volta centrocampista, una volta esterno, Bakayoko una volta mezzala, una vota mediano. Paquetà a difendere. L'impressione è che metta i giocatori così, assegnandogli una zona del campo senza badare alle caratteristiche ed agli schemi di manovra. Tutto abbastanza approssimato e con l'imperativo di non perdere. Quando non hai mezzi per offendere, ovviamente ti rintani nella difesa.

Un ultimo appunto: chi dice di Leonardo in panchina vaneggia. Per l'ultima volta, Leonardo è un dirigente e non si può rimettere ad allenare. E' stato detto e ben specificato decine di volte. E' una cosa che non esiste, e getterebbe il Milan allo stesso livello di un cabaret di provincia.


----------



## MasterGorgo (4 Aprile 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic consapevole che molti si fionderanno a rispondere di sì.
> Vorrei fare svariate premesse:
> 
> Ho sempre detto di non essere un grande esperto di calcio, tattiche, ecc...
> ...



Penso che la nostra rosa tecnicamente valga tranquillamente il 4° posto ma non fisicamente.
Se si escludono baka (ora rimasto con 40 minuti nelle gambe) e kessie (che alcune volte pure lui cammina) quando il ritmo sale, se non siamo nei 2 mesi topici ed abbiamo velocità, veniamo strapazzati. 
Ad esempio persino il vituperato giropalla basso é legato alla rapidità di gamba, quando sei ok esci a 3/4 tocchi e fai il figurone ma altrimenti finisci pressato nella tua area a far la figura del cioccolato.

Quindi per me il discorso su Gennarino, purtroppo non é legato a moduli, schemi o interpretazioni dei ruoli e delle partite dove qualche errore l'ha commesso, ma al non porre rimedio all'altalena sulla quale sale questa rosa da due anni. Certo prendi 2/3 fisici come SMS e svolti ma oggi ? 
La gestione delle forze, chiamatelo tournover, dovrebbe essere di una qualità almeno pari a quella di gasperini.
Preparazioni differenziate a coppie su giocatori intercambiabili : prendiamo castilleco, col suo fisico dovrebbe essere una scheggia per 4/5 partite poi finire in panca un mese e poi ancora titolare a fine novembre alternandosi con suso che a sua volta rifiata le 15 partite del primo e via. 
Ecco mi manca questa gestione.


----------



## danjr (4 Aprile 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic consapevole che molti si fionderanno a rispondere di sì.
> Vorrei fare svariate premesse:
> 
> Ho sempre detto di non essere un grande esperto di calcio, tattiche, ecc...
> ...



Il problema è Gattuso? Si se si vuole andare in Champions approfittando della debacle di alcune squadre a noi superiori.
No se si pensa che questa squadra sia da quarto posto


----------



## pazzomania (4 Aprile 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic consapevole che molti si fionderanno a rispondere di sì.
> Vorrei fare svariate premesse:
> 
> Ho sempre detto di non essere un grande esperto di calcio, tattiche, ecc...
> ...



Ieri guardavo la Spal, giusto per gufare la Lazio, aveva almeno 5 giocatori che vanno come razzi, scarsi ma vanno come razzi.

Noi ne abbiamo 0 , i due che abbiamo sono Casti e Conti, impresentabili per vari motivi.

Abbiamo una rosa non tutta da buttare, anzi, ma allestita non benissimo e che deve crescere ancora e guadagnare in PALLE.

Mai visto squadre di calcio senza esterni veloci.

Questo è uno dei motivi per cui non abbiamo quei 10 punti in più che cambierebbero totalmente i giudizi.

Tutte le squadre di A e nel mondo, hanno esterni veloci o comunque qualcuno con un po' di fisico, noi no. Zero.

Su Gattuso, non ho elementi ne cultura tattica (reale, non quella degli [MENTION=98]Oronzo Canà[/MENTION] ) per giudicarlo dal lato tecnico, ma come ho avuto modo di dire svariate volte, se davvero non è capace, Leonardo e Maldini sono quelli con l' onere di doverlo capire e sostituire.

Di certo non può essere colpa di un singolo uomo.

Il calcio è composto da una infinità di variabili, manco chi è del mestiere le conosce tutte, figurati io/noi

Ad ogni modo, sono solo incaxxato per le ultime 2 partite, il resto della stagione era andato più o meno come mi aspettavo.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ieri guardavo la Spal, aveva almeno 5 giocatori che vanno come razzi, scarsi ma vanno come razzi.
> 
> Noi ne abbiamo 0 , i due che abbiamo sono Casti e Conti, impresentabili per vari motivi.
> 
> ...



Evidentemente gattuso ha allestito male l'11.
Giusto quello che fai notare : abbiamo tanti palleggiatori ma nessuno che allunga o detta passaggi.
Giocare bene a calcio cosi è quasi impossibile.
Ma non è stato gattuso a scegliere questo 11? Non è stato gattuso a mettere suso e calha in fascia e a chieder loro di ripiegare fino alla difesa distruggendoli con un lavoro fisico che li svuota mentalmente?
Avrebbe potuto schierare un 3-5-2 in stile lazio o un 4-2-3-1 in stile inter magari utilizzando uomini diversi in fascia.
La verità è che gattuso è un catenacciaro di qualità : a lui piace chiedere sacrificio alla gente di talento perchè cosi si garantisce un palleggio in uscita decente ma questa tattica di gioco ha distrutto o non esaltato chi la differenza dovrebbe farla negli ultimi 20 metri.
Suso non è più suso ( ok non sarà robben ma era il nostro uomo più decisivo) , calha brilla solo per km percorsi e paquetà si è perso spesso ad inseguire gli avversari.
Il bravo allenatore quelli forti li fa correre meno per poi esser ripagato nelle giocate risolutive degli stessi.
In fascia si corre, in mezzo si fa correre la palla. Il calcio sarà anche cambiato ma da certe regole non si sfugge.
Se in fascia poi ci metti il dinho della situazione è sempre meglio che a correre dietro sia il mediano per lui.
Sono compromessi tattici che vanno preparati e studiati.
Il 'tutti sotto palla' è da mediocri manco fossimo l'islanda.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2019)

Chi ha detto o scritto che suso, calha e paquetà debbano giocare assieme se non si ha in mano la formula per farli rendere?
Se manca gamba nella formazione allora nell'11 vanno messi anche i borini, laxalt, conti, castillejo perchè la palla cammina se c'è chi la mette e c'è chi detta il passaggio.
Il gioco raccapricciante di questo milan è figlio delle scelte del mister.
Martedi abbiamo giocato con un 4-2-2-2 da film horror perchè il gioco si impantanava in mezzo.
Un sistema di gioco del genere lo usa il napoli solo che ancelotti insegna ai suoi terzini a giocare altissimi e da loro coraggio per farlo, i nostri giocano con la catena al collo per paura di esser infilati e perchè non c'è la cultura dell'aggressione alta.
La linea non sa scappare dietro e non legge le situazioni.
Ma si parla di ciò come se i nostri fossero pivelli incapaci di assorbire certi concetti calcistici, questa storia è pure diventata stucchevole.
Il napoli avrà anche delle eccellenze che noi non abbiamo ma non vedo questi valori che possano giustificare un ritardo cosi in campionato.
Il napoli è allenato però ed è allenato da anni, in principio da benitez, poi da sarri , ora da ancelotti.
Il napoli fa calcio.


----------



## davoreb (4 Aprile 2019)

Più che altro Gattuso non è riuscito a dare un gioco alla squadra, io penso che nella rosa i giocatori di qualità ci sono ma non sono ben usati e nel mortorio di quest'anno potevamo essere terzi in classifica senza tanti patemi.

Ora l'importante è rimanere uniti e lottare per il quarto posto che ci possa permettere di fare un mercato adeguato.

Certo che serve un esterno sinistro, Castillejo è la riserva di Suso.

Biglia ormai lo considero un fallimento e Calhanoglu non mi sembra adeguato per un Milan in Champions e che cerca di competere per lo scudetto, basta vedere Paquetà tecnicamente dà le piste a tutti.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Evidentemente gattuso ha allestito male l'11.
> Giusto quello che fai notare : abbiamo tanti palleggiatori ma nessuno che allunga o detta passaggi.
> Giocare bene a calcio cosi è quasi impossibile.
> Ma non è stato gattuso a scegliere questo 11? Non è stato gattuso a mettere suso e calha in fascia e a chieder loro di ripiegare fino alla difesa distruggendoli con un lavoro fisico che li svuota mentalmente?
> ...



Potrebbe essere.

Pero' Suso è un capitolo a se: dovrebbe essere il nostro inventore, ma da esterno non combina più nulla da mesi.

Se lo piazzi centrale, peggio che andar di notte. Il turco non azzecca mai un tiro o un assist, dove vuoi andare cosi?

Poi che potrebbe essere la "filosofia" sbagliata, come sostieni tu nel tuo post, ripeto, potrebbe anche benissimo essere.

Ma voglio sperare, che sia scelta perchè il minore dei mali dopo attente osservazioni in allenamento e analisi e confronto fra piu' persone competenti.

Altrimenti non è Serie A, ma dilettanti allo sbaraglio, e qui tornerebbe in auge: Leonardo e Maldini dove ca.... guardavano? hanno solo questo da fare nella vita.


----------



## Route66 (4 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ieri guardavo la Spal, giusto per gufare la Lazio, aveva almeno 5 giocatori che vanno come razzi, scarsi ma vanno come razzi.
> 
> Noi ne abbiamo 0 , i due che abbiamo sono Casti e Conti, impresentabili per vari motivi.
> 
> ...



Quoto tutto compresa la frase finale!!
Abbiamo una rosa che fisicamente è tra le più scarse a livello di forza e soprattutto di velocità e lo è da diversi anni purtroppo.
Kessie e Baka hanno colmato in parte la parte fisica ma sono in due, i terzini sono due lumache e Calabria a volte sembra uno degli allievi.... 
Di testa sui calci d'angolo non la prendiamo mai ne in attacco ne in difesa e nessuno entra in area in velocità= 0 rigori.
Quando siamo in un momento di calo fisico come in queste settimane il problema diventa drammatico e il mister non ha mai trovato soluzioni alternative.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere.
> 
> Pero' Suso è un capitolo a se: dovrebbe essere il nostro inventore, ma da esterno non combina più nulla da mesi.
> 
> ...



Non vedo idee in gattuso, non vedo intuizioni tattiche che possano servire a preservare il talento.
Vedo giocare il napoli e ci vedo tanta logica tattica e tanta tutela per il talento , tutti concetti sconosciuti a noi nel milan.
Nel napoli in ampiezza giocano i terzini e crossano coi tempi giusti, in mezzo al campo hanno un costruttore ( fabian ruiz spostato dalla fascia in mezzo per dare geometrie) assieme ad un mediano, tra le linee hanno due giocatori di talento come zielinsky e callejon e davanti due punte .
In fascia si corre, in mezzo si corre e si costruisce, tra le linee servono tecnica e visione.
E' l'abc del calcio, tutti concetti da noi, chissà perchè, sconosciuti o distrutti.
Da noi vediamo : terzini bloccati, centrocampisti con le stesse qualità o quasi e messi fuori ruolo, i fantasisti in fascia, punte isolate al loro destino.
Boh.
Per me è raccapricciante il milan a livello tattico.
Ma quanto sbagliamo tecnicamente tra passaggi non visti, passaggi sbagliati, tempi sbagliati, scelte sbagliate, passaggi forzati ecc ecc.
Vogliamo dirlo che giochiamo sporchi???
Giochiamo male al calcio.
Raccapricciante.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non vedo idee in gattuso, non vedo intuizioni tattiche che possano servire a preservare il talento.
> Vedo giocare il napoli e ci vedo tanta logica tattica e tanta tutela per il talento , tutti concetti sconosciuti a noi nel milan.
> Nel napoli in ampiezza giocano i terzini e crossano coi tempi giusti, in mezzo al campo hanno un costruttore ( fabian ruiz spostato dalla fascia in mezzo per dare geometrie) assieme ad un mediano, tra le linee hanno due giocatori di talento come zielinsky e callejon e davanti due punte .
> In fascia si corre, in mezzo si corre e si costruisce, tra le linee servono tecnica e visione.
> ...



E' tutto giusto, quanto dici.

Pero', non puoi dimenticare che, l' unico di talento che abbiamo è Paquetà.

Bakayoko, Kessie (che mi piace) sono 2/3 del centrocampo, ma con loro il bel gioco è da dimenticare.

Gli altri due sono Suso e Chala, ma per ragioni varie, sembrano persi.

Guarda che non è facile fare bel gioco o semplicemente mettere di fila 4 passaggi se NESSUNO riesce e fare nulla. 
E su questo punto io veramente, non so capire se sia colpa dell' allenatore o dei giocatori, veramente non riesco, invidio che ne ha le certezze.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (4 Aprile 2019)

Il buon Rino è uno dei problemi, certamente non l'unico


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> E' tutto giusto, quanto dici.
> 
> Pero', non puoi dimenticare che, l' unico di talento che abbiamo è Paquetà.
> 
> ...



Torniamo al discorso delle scelte : in un 4-4-2 baka e biglia in mezzo potrebbero coesistere, in un 4-3-3 no perchè baka non è mezz'ala.
Ma è cosi difficile da capire che sono entrambi centrocampisti orizzontali e non verticali?
Baka sale anche quando sale la squadra ma in velocità nello stretto si perde e sbaglia tanto.
Perchè forzare una posizione snaturando l'11???
Mettere baka mezz'ala vuol dire privare suso di una linea di passaggio, quella che può dare invece kessie coi suoi movimenti.
Ragazzi a grandi livelli queste non sono piccolezze.
L'inter di spalletti è svoltata dopo che il mister ha trovato in brozo il suo regista ideale mentre sotto punta o da mezz'ala faceva fatica.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Torniamo al discorso delle scelte : in un 4-4-2 baka e biglia in mezzo potrebbero coesistere, in un 4-3-3 no perchè baka non è mezz'ala.
> Ma è cosi difficile da capire che sono entrambi centrocampisti orizzontali e non verticali?
> Baka sale anche quando sale la squadra ma in velocità nello stretto si perde e sbaglia tanto.
> Perchè forzare una posizione snaturando l'11???
> ...



Beh dai, Baka sta giocando mezz' ala ora che non c'è Kessie, non è un leitmotiv.

Ad ogni modo, se tutto il forum è cosi convinto e pieno di certezze, non trovi ridicolo che Maldini e Leonardo non se ne siano accorti? ma cosa cavolo sono li a fare?

Ora basta, o passo per avvocato di Gattuso.. mi da solo fastidio non dare alcuna responsabilità ai giocatori, non lo sopporto.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Beh dai, Baka sta giocando mezz' ala ora che non c'è Kessie, non è un leitmotiv.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, se tutto il forum è cosi convinto e pieno di certezze, non trovi ridicolo che Maldini e Leonardo non se ne siano accorti? ma cosa cavolo sono li a fare?
> 
> Ora basta, o passo per avvocato di Gattuso.. mi da solo fastidio non dare alcuna responsabilità ai giocatori, non lo sopporto.



Ma ci mancherebbe fratello, si discute.
Siamo tutti tifosi del milan.
I giocatori vanno solo inquadrati per quel che sono e per quel che possono dare e livello fisico, tecnico e tattico.
Ovviamente le ambizioni di una squadra derivano dalle capacità dei singoli.
Io credo che baka possa giocare davanti la difesa di un centrocampo a 3 interpretando il ruolo con le sue qualitè ( grande ruba palloni ma limitato nel gioco illuminante) oppure in un modulo che contempli il doppio mediano.
Mezz'ala no, non può giocarci e schierarlo come mezz'ala vuol dire penalizzare lui e tutta la manovra.
Come baka andrebbero inquadrati tutti quelli della rosa.


----------



## Zenos (4 Aprile 2019)

Gattuso è un buon 70% del problema.


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Aprile 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic consapevole che molti si fionderanno a rispondere di sì.
> Vorrei fare svariate premesse:
> 
> Ho sempre detto di non essere un grande esperto di calcio, tattiche, ecc...
> ...



io è un bel pezzo che lo dico. l'unica cosa buona era la compattezza, la voglia di difendere. perchè sta squadra non è capace di attaccare senza prendere gol. ma dall'inter in poi ha cambiato idea e non ne vinciamo più una.

colpa sua? si. perchè senza infortuni neanche ci sarebbe arrivato a questa soluzione. e adesso la cambia senza motivo.
per tutto il resto, non ne ha azzeccata una.

ah, chalanoglu.. il peggior giocatore mai visto sempre in campo


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non vedo idee in gattuso, non vedo intuizioni tattiche che possano servire a preservare il talento.
> Vedo giocare il napoli e ci vedo tanta logica tattica e tanta tutela per il talento , tutti concetti sconosciuti a noi nel milan.
> Nel napoli in ampiezza giocano i terzini e crossano coi tempi giusti, in mezzo al campo hanno un costruttore ( fabian ruiz spostato dalla fascia in mezzo per dare geometrie) assieme ad un mediano, tra le linee hanno due giocatori di talento come zielinsky e callejon e davanti due punte .
> In fascia si corre, in mezzo si corre e si costruisce, tra le linee servono tecnica e visione.
> ...



Carissimo, ma vogliamo ammettere che il Napoli è semplicemente più forte di noi?
Carletto lo amo come fosse un parente, ma fa pensare che questa sia la stagione più negativa in campionato del Napoli da diverse stagioni a questa parte, hanno segnato molto meno e fatto molti meno punti dell'anno scorso... eppure sono ancora su un altro pianeta rispetto a noi.
Segno che non è questione SOLO dell'allenatore (fermo restando che per me hanno il migliore in assoluto) ma anche e soprattutto dei giocatori. Non è una questione di opinioni, sono proprio fatti. Sono semplicemente MOLTO più forti di noi, per talento, esperienza, continuità. Tutto.

Questo per dire che affermare che Gattuso è il problema per me resta un concetto miope e assurdo, non c'è verso. Va bene che è un allenatore giovane e mediocre, non da Milan, perchè è un catenacciaro e basta, va bene...

Parliamo ANCHE della qualità dei nostri giocatori?

Nella sconfitta del Napoli a Empoli (perchè ebbene sì anche le altre giocano partite di melma, non mitizziamoli sempre) Zielinski ha tirato fuori una cannonata da 30 metri che manca poco sfonda la porta. In questo non c'è schema, non ci sono idee, non ci sono tattiche, c'è il talento puro del giocatore. E basta. Esattamente quello che, piaccia o no, manca a noi. In una partita come quella con l'Udinese, partita giocata male, impostata male, quello che ti salva è la giocata del singolo, è quello che ti fa sfangare la partita. In questo periodo tante partite sono così, brutte, tirate, e gli episodi fanno la differenza.
Nell'assedio del secondo tempo guardavo Castillejo e Calabria e sinceramente mi facevano tenerezza. Hanno sbagliato l'impossibile, ogni giocata tecnica. Calabria ha sbagliato ogni cross.
Certo sono due gregari... ma in quante altre partite abbiamo visto medesimi errori da parte di Suso e Chalanoglu, quelli che in teoria sarebbero i nostri giocatori di qualità?
A volte Suso fa decine di cross, tutti sballati, che sembra che abbia il mirino sulla testa del difensore avversario.

Anche negli anni d'oro, lo sottolineavamo nei giorni scorsi, quelli di Ancelotti, le partite di melma le avevamo lo stesso, soprattutto in campionato. Ma tante volte erano le giocate dei fuoriclasse a deciderle e farci tutti contenti (tra questi non solo i vari Sheva Pirlo Kaka... ma anche i cross di Cafu per dire).
Il nostro problema è ANCHE a livello di rosa. Davanti non abbiamo qualità. Quando ci serve la giocata del campione è sempre notte fonda. Abbiamo due progetti di campioni davanti, Paqueta e Piatek, ma il resto ragazzi è buio profondo...

E non è una questione soltanto di qualità tecnica in assoluto, perchè magari Chalanoglu e Suso fanno i fenomeni in allenamento, ma di qualità tecnica relativa, ovvero della capacità di tirare fuori la giocata nonostante tutto, nonostante gli spazi stretti, le gambe pesanti, la tensione, il fiato di San Siro sul collo, in pratica quel tipo di qualità che ci corre tra un giocatore da Atalanta e uno da Milan.

Quindi secondo me chi è davvero convinto che il problema sia SOLO Gattuso, che tolto lui faremmo chissà cosa, è un illuso. Siamo una squadra da massimo quarto posto (65-70 punti), se i pianeti sono allineati, allenata da uno del medesimo livello. Opinione mia. Però ognuno è libero di credere quello che vuole, ammesso però che sia pronto a spappolarsi il fegato.


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Aprile 2019)

Il Milan sta facendo una stagione pari pari alle aspettative, con alti e bassi, mi ricorda un po' la stagione di Mihajlovic. 
Cambiando Gattuso adesso cosa cambierebbe? Nulla, esattamente come nel passaggio da Sinisa a Brocchi o a Montella. 

Poi sono d'accordo che per puntare più su del quarto posto serve un allenatore che sappia dare una mentalità diversa.
Ma anche diverso tipo di giocatori, sicuramente. 

Sono pessimista sul fatto di andare in Champions League, ma lo ero anche ad agosto quando si pensava che bastasse il solo Higuain a farci fare il salto di qualità rispetto alle ultime stagioni dove abbiamo raggiunto l'EL per il rotto della cuffia o neanche quello. 
Dovrà essere brava la società a cercare di preparare una rosa competitiva anche senza Champions, con un allenatore con cui ci sia quanto meno una sintonia che palesemente tra Leonardo e Gattuso non c'è e non c'è mai stata.


----------



## showtaarabt (4 Aprile 2019)

Una cosa che mi manda in bestia è che puntualmente Gattuso fa giocare 2/3 giocatori fuori ruolo e raramente azzecca i cambi.
Detto questo non siamo la Juve ma con Baka Paquetà Piatek molto più vicini al Napoli di quanto si pensi.


----------



## sipno (4 Aprile 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Una cosa che mi manda in bestia è che puntualmente Gattuso fa giocare 2/3 giocatori fuori ruolo e raramente azzecca i cambi.
> Detto questo non siamo la Juve ma con Baka Paquetà Piatek molto più vicini al Napoli di quanto si pensi.



Quotone.

La gente continua a dire che siamo pieni di pippe, ma il problema è che quando si gioca male sembrano tutti delle pippe.

Prendiamo ad esempio Coutinho che ora è al Barcellona... All'inter sembrava una mezza sega.

Magari non abbiamo nessun Coutinho, ma sono convinto che invece abbiamo molti buoni giocatori, che Suso con un vero mister potrebbe anche imparare ad inserirsi (come faceva con Gasperini e Montella ma nessuno si ricorda).

Se la squadra gioca di menta, ma comunque siamo quarti, significa che qualcuno ci ha tenuto vivi fino ad oggi...


----------



## showtaarabt (4 Aprile 2019)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Il Milan sta facendo una stagione pari pari alle aspettative, con alti e bassi, mi ricorda un po' la stagione di Mihajlovic.
> Cambiando Gattuso adesso cosa cambierebbe? Nulla, esattamente come nel passaggio da Sinisa a Brocchi o a Montella.
> 
> Poi sono d'accordo che per puntare più su del quarto posto serve un allenatore che sappia dare una mentalità diversa.
> ...



Sinisa era nettamente più bravo lui si che faceva le nozze con i fichi secchi lanciando anche Calabria e Donnarumma...
Qualcuno qui dimentica che sono stati spesi 300 milioni


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Carissimo, ma vogliamo ammettere che il Napoli è semplicemente più forte di noi?
> Carletto lo amo come fosse un parente, ma fa pensare che questa sia la stagione più negativa in campionato del Napoli da diverse stagioni a questa parte, hanno segnato molto meno e fatto molti meno punti dell'anno scorso... eppure sono ancora su un altro pianeta rispetto a noi.
> Segno che non è questione SOLO dell'allenatore (fermo restando che per me hanno il migliore in assoluto) ma anche e soprattutto dei giocatori. Non è una questione di opinioni, sono proprio fatti. Sono semplicemente MOLTO più forti di noi, per talento, esperienza, continuità. Tutto.
> 
> ...



Parliamo SOLO dei giocatori : tu faresti giocare il milan come lo schiera gattuso?
Io son certo che ancelotti farebbe ben altre scelte se fosse allenatore del milan.
Il calcio che vediamo è anche figlio delle scelte nel modulo e negli uomini che ha compiuto il mister.
Il milan ha una rosa estremamente tecnica che non ha un equilibrio nelle due fasi perchè costruito male nell'assemblaggio tecnica-gamba-corsa.
Dimmi comunque come faresti giocare tu questo milan : giochiamo a far l'allenatore, scegli il tuo modulo e il tuo 11 ideale.


----------



## sipno (4 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parliamo SOLO dei giocatori : tu faresti giocare il milan come lo schiera gattuso?
> Io son certo che ancelotti farebbe ben altre scelte se fosse allenatore del milan.
> Il calcio che vediamo è anche figlio delle scelte nel modulo e negli uomini che ha compiuto il mister.
> Il milan ha una rosa estremamente tecnica che non ha un equilibrio nelle due fasi perchè costruito male nell'assemblaggio tecnica-gamba-corsa.
> Dimmi comunque come faresti giocare tu questo milan : giochiamo a far l'allenatore, scegli il tuo modulo e il tuo 11 ideale.



Posso giocare pure io?

4231

-----------------------Gigio--------------------------
Conti-------Musacchio---Romagnoli-----Rodriguez
-------------Bakayoko---Biglia(Kessie)-------------
------Suso----------Paquetà---------Castillejo-----
---------------------Piatek---------------------------


Ovviamente cercherei di alzare la linea di difesa perchè altrimenti sarebbe tutto insensato.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Posso giocare pure io?
> 
> 4231
> 
> ...



Certo che puoi, anzi DEVI.
Formazione interessante, mi piace.
Valorizza un pò tutti i giocatori per le caratteristiche che posseggono.
4-2-3-1 che garantisce ampiezza, qualità, cambio di passo.
2 piccoli appunti : 
-conti-suso è una coppia mal assortita nel lavoro senza palla, forse preferirei calabria perchè difende meglio;
-Al fianco dell'imprescindibile romagna opterei per la velocità di zapata. La coppia romagnoli-musacchio non mi da certezze nel coprire lo spazio alle spalle.
Ecco, parliamo di calcio.
Per il resto ci siamo nelle due catene di gioco perchè abbiamo un giusto mix tra palleggiatori, equilibratori del gioco e giocatori di profondità, il mix essenziale per fare calcio.
Piccolo spunto poi per valorizzare un giocatore anomalo nelle sue peculiarità : nel due davanti la difesa si potrebbe iniziare a lavorare anche su calha, creando cosi un'alternativa nuova e diversa rispetto agli altri interpreti.
Non è detto sia fattibile ma ci si può provare.


----------



## Boomer (4 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parliamo SOLO dei giocatori : tu faresti giocare il milan come lo schiera gattuso?
> Io son certo che ancelotti farebbe ben altre scelte se fosse allenatore del milan.
> Il calcio che vediamo è anche figlio delle scelte nel modulo e negli uomini che ha compiuto il mister.
> Il milan ha una rosa estremamente tecnica che non ha un equilibrio nelle due fasi perchè costruito male nell'assemblaggio tecnica-gamba-corsa.
> Dimmi comunque come faresti giocare tu questo milan : giochiamo a far l'allenatore, scegli il tuo modulo e il tuo 11 ideale.



L' 11 ideale di Gattuso ha un senso ma il problema è la sua interpretazione dello stesso che è la seguente : baricentro bassissimo , mezz'ali bloccate per coprire eventuali palli perse dagli esterni , terzino destro che spinge un pochino e terzino sinistro bloccato. Qual è il piccolo inconveniente(i) di questo sistema? Che avere le mezz'ali bloccate non da alcuno sbocco in uscita palla a terra e quando ti pressano alto questo ti porta a ridare la palla al portiere che prima o poi farà un errore ( vedi Sampdoria ). Inoltre il baricentro bassissimo ti porta a recuperare palla lontano dall'area avversaria e noi avendo solamente giocatori lenti che amano la palla tra i piedi non riusciamo mai a ribaltare l'azione velocemente cosi come creare apprensione con movimenti senza palla in profondità ( l'unico che lo fa è Piatek ).

Se solo Gattuso riuscisse a implementare movimenti più avanzati per le mezz'ali e imporre un baricentro più alto di 20 25 metri con reparti più uniti e coesi la squadra farebbe molto meglio con gli stessi giocatori. Il problema è che Gattuso non è un allenatore di calcio e non sa di cosa stiamo parlando.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2019)

Boomer ha scritto:


> L' 11 ideale di Gattuso ha un senso ma il problema è la sua interpretazione dello stesso che è la seguente : baricentro bassissimo , mezz'ali bloccate per coprire eventuali palli perse dagli esterni , terzino destro che spinge un pochino e terzino sinistro bloccato. Qual è il piccolo inconveniente(i) di questo sistema? Che avere le mezz'ali bloccate non da alcuno sbocco in uscita palla a terra e quando ti pressano alto questo ti porta a ridare la palla al portiere che prima o poi farà un errore ( vedi Sampdoria ). Inoltre il baricentro bassissimo ti porta a recuperare palla lontano dall'area avversaria e noi avendo solamente giocatori lenti che amano la palla tra i piedi non riusciamo mai a ribaltare l'azione velocemente cosi come creare apprensione con movimenti senza palla in profondità ( l'unico che lo fa è Piatek ).
> 
> Se solo Gattuso riuscisse a implementare movimenti più avanzati per le mezz'ali e imporre un baricentro più alto di 20 25 metri con reparti più uniti e coesi la squadra farebbe molto meglio con gli stessi giocatori. Il problema è che Gattuso non è un allenatore di calcio e non sa di cosa stiamo parlando.



Hai detto nulla, questa è un'incongruenza grossa come una casa : se vuoi giocare basso davanti serve velocità.
E quando ribalti il campo con suso e calha????
Buonanotte !!!!


----------



## Boomer (4 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hai detto nulla, questa è un'incongruenza grossa come una casa : se vuoi giocare basso davanti serve velocità.
> E quando ribalti il campo con suso e calha????
> Buonanotte !!!!



Ma Gattuso è tutta un'incongruenza , tranne per i Gattusiani ovviamente. Se un allenatore con un altro nome facesse le stesse robe dell'inadeguato lo offenderebbero da mattina a sera ma vista la sua carriera da giocatore lo "perdonano".


----------



## sipno (4 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Certo che puoi, anzi DEVI.
> Formazione interessante, mi piace.
> Valorizza un pò tutti i giocatori per le caratteristiche che posseggono.
> 4-2-3-1 che garantisce ampiezza, qualità, cambio di passo.
> ...



MAh guarda, quello di Conti che non sa difendere è un falso mito...
Sto ragazzo non gioca da una vita e ha bisogno di minuti e fiducia.
Poi calabria è un cesso autentico, non sa fare nulla.
La velocità di Conti poi rimedierebbe a quella di Suso.
Rimane il fatto che secondo me è come viene applicato il gioco che farebbe la differenza.

Su Zapata e Musacchio.... Beh si è vero ma nemmeno mi ricordavo che c'era Zapata... Allora ti direi Caldara.


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Parliamo SOLO dei giocatori : tu faresti giocare il milan come lo schiera gattuso?
> Io son certo che ancelotti farebbe ben altre scelte se fosse allenatore del milan.
> Il calcio che vediamo è anche figlio delle scelte nel modulo e negli uomini che ha compiuto il mister.
> Il milan ha una rosa estremamente tecnica che non ha un equilibrio nelle due fasi perchè costruito male nell'assemblaggio tecnica-gamba-corsa.
> Dimmi comunque come faresti giocare tu questo milan : giochiamo a far l'allenatore, scegli il tuo modulo e il tuo 11 ideale.



Fosse solo lo schema il problema... purtroppo non giochiamo a Fifa.
Guarda quest'anno di schemi ne sono stati provati, dall'inizio e a partita in corso, e spesso è volentieri è cambiato l'11 in campo, vuoi per infortuni o (più raramente) scelte tecniche.
Eppure il risultato è sempre il medesimo e i problemi sono sempre gli stessi.

Così andando un po' a ritroso, oltre al 433 di base (spesso 451), abbiamo giocato abbastanza col 442, ma con risultati alterni (tra le altre anche la sconfitta di Atene), col 343 (le due sfide col Betis, partitacce), col 352 (a Roma con la Lazio e a Genova col Genoa), più a memoria abbiamo giocato pure col 4231 spezzoni di partita (il derby di ritorno, a Roma con la Roma, con Paqueta vertice più avanzato, tra le più recenti che ricordi), fino al 4312 con l'Udinese. A partita in corso il cambio di schema è stato soprattutto verso il 442.
Insomma, di schemi ne son stati provati diversi.

Ora in base a quanto ho visto durante la stagione, il più redditizio per noi è il 433 chiuso, con linea di difesa bassa e reparti ultra compatti. E' il modulo che ci fa essere molto brutti, perchè difendiamo in massa in pratica, ma è quello che ci ha portato di gran lunga più punti e meno sconfitte.
Con la difesa a tre abbiamo fatto così così, ma non malissimo. Non abbiamo esterni che aggrediscono, per cui diventa difficile farlo, ma è un'opzione valutata forse troppo poco.
Altri schemi, alla luce dei fatti, non ci danno compattezza, ci sfilacciamo, facciamo male possesso palla, e in sostanza pochi punti.

In definitiva quale schema è il migliore? Torno al leitmotiv di questa estate, quando già ad agosto ripetevo che NESSUN MODULO è adatto a questa rosa, perchè è un aborto. Dispiace dirlo ma è così, almeno io la penso in questo modo.

L'arrivo di Paqueta e Piatek ha migliorato la situazione (sebbene il brasiliano, di qualità sopra la media, non sia un giocatore pronto ma in evoluzione, ancora tutto da inquadrare sia tatticamente che come approccio al calcio italiano), perchè la presenza di Higuain era un controsenso tattico totale, ma i limiti strutturali della rosa restano, soprattutto nel reparto offensivo.

Guarda giusto per scendere nei dettagli, abbiamo una punta d'area di rigore, Piatek, ottimo giocatore, che però fa difficoltà a legarsi alla squadra lontano dalla porta (aggredisce sempre la profondità, non viene mai incontro), dunque buono per giocare di rimessa e in verticale, però vicino a lui abbiamo un centrocampista puro come Chalanoglu, che dell'esterno non ha manco l'ombra, una mezzapunta come Suso, che però vuole solo la palla sui piedi e diventa pericoloso esclusivamente negli ultimi metri, se non marcato stretto, Castillejo, esterno molto fumoso, che indovina una giocata su dieci e gioca slegato dal resto della squadra, Cutrone, che per caratteristiche si pesta i piedi con Piatek e infine Borini, apprezzabile gregario ma con qualità come minimo limitate.

Per me il reparto offensivo non ha nè capo nè coda. Giochiamo col 451 perchè è il modo di avere più solidità difensiva, ogni altro modulo ci fa imbarcare acqua come il Titanic con la differenza che, in ogni caso, davanti facciamo una fatica cane a creare occasioni in ogni caso.
Schema che tra l'altro non più prescindere dal trio Kessie Bakayoko Paqueta a metà campo, se manca uno di questi tre siamo una squadra da metà classifica.

La responsabilità è di Gattuso? Probabile. Magari un altro allenatore avrebbe idee illuminanti che io non intravedo... ma nonostante tutto resto della mia idea e dico che siamo una squadra aborto, senza nè capo nè coda, che comunque la metti in campo ha sempre i medesimi limiti strutturali.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Aprile 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic consapevole che molti si fionderanno a rispondere di sì.
> Vorrei fare svariate premesse:
> 
> Ho sempre detto di non essere un grande esperto di calcio, tattiche, ecc...
> ...



Per me nel Milan l'allenatore è l'ultimo dei problemi, vorrei ricordare che i numeri sono ancora con lui (terzo dopo Juventus e Napoli) Gattuso certamente ha i suoi errori ma non è lui l'responsabile di avere un organico completamente squilibrato e senza varianti, Gattuso non è l'responsabile di avere 3 portieri che costano 20 mln E lordi per stagione o 3 parassiti a centrocampo che costano 12 mln lordi per stagione e allo stesso tempo la necessità di improvvisare giocatori in ruoli decisivi come la mezzala e attaccante esterno, è davero molto facile cercare i colpevoli ma troppo difficile analizzare la radice dei problemi, sono convinto che per noi con questo attuale organico non cambia assolutamente nulla a livello di risultati sia con Sarri, Conte, Ancelotti o Gattuso in panchina, forse con uno come Sarri si potrebbe fare un calcio più bello da vedere ma i numeri alla fine sarano gli stessi.


----------



## sipno (4 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Per me nel Milan l'allenatore è l'ultimo dei problemi, vorrei ricordare che i numeri sono ancora con lui (terzo dopo Juventus e Napoli) Gattuso certamente ha i suoi errori ma non è lui l'responsabile di avere un organico completamente squilibrato e senza varianti, Gattuso non è l'responsabile di avere 3 portieri che costano 20 mln E lordi per stagione o 3 parassiti a centrocampo che costano 12 mln lordi per stagione e allo stesso tempo la necessità di improvvisare giocatori in ruoli decisivi come la mezzala e attaccante esterno, è davero molto facile cercare i colpevoli ma troppo difficile analizzare la radice dei problemi, sono convinto che per noi con questo attuale organico non cambia assolutamente nulla a livello di risultati sia con Sarri, Conte, Ancelotti o Gattuso in panchina, forse con uno come Sarri si potrebbe fare un calcio più bello da vedere ma i numeri alla fine sarano gli stessi.



Madonna, non credevo esistesse ancora qualcuno capace di dire ste cose.... Temerario


----------



## Aron (4 Aprile 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic consapevole che molti si fionderanno a rispondere di sì.
> Vorrei fare svariate premesse:
> 
> Ho sempre detto di non essere un grande esperto di calcio, tattiche, ecc...
> ...




Senza nessun ordine di importanza, a mio parere i problemi sono questi:


-assenza di almeno due campioni affermati in grado di trasmettere rassicurazione e mentalità vincente agli altri. Possono essere sia due campioni nel vivo della loro carriera o sia due elementi in parabola discendente ma ancora in grado di poter fare la differenza (per esempio, non abbiamo un Pirlo e un Buffon come la Juve del 2011/12). Maldini e Leonardo lo sapevano bene e da qui provengono tutte le indiscrezioni degli scorsi mesi riguardo Ibra, Fabregas, Godin, Ozil e altri giocatori, prima che Gazidis stoppasse tutto.
Questo ruolo è stato affidato a Piatek e Paquetà, che sono "solo" due giocatori emergenti. È sportivamente inaffidabile e moralmente ingiusto incaricare di tale responsabilità due giocatori senza esperienza di vittorie. Quando fai le cose male o per tentativi, poi non ti puoi lamentare (l'infortunio di Paquetà è meno casuale di quel che si creda).
Certo, può anche darsi che in un qualche modo ti giri bene, ma le probabilità rimangono basse, soprattutto se ci sono tante altre cose che non funzionano.


-oltre all'assenza di due trascinatori, mancano pure troppi giocatori con esperienza Champions. La maggior parte dei nostri si è limitato all'Europa League


-mancanza di sintonia tra l'allenatore e parte della dirigenza


-rosa assemblata malissimo. A parte acquisti sbagliati e sopravvalutati, sono stati presi dei giocatori che presi singolarmente possono teoricamente starci, ma che messi insieme non fanno amalgama.


-allenatore praticamente scelto dalla precedente gestione. Quanti allenatori sono sopravvissuti a un cambio di proprietà e/o di dirigenti? Non ne ricordo nessuno (anche se ci fosse, sarebbe l'eccezione che conferma la regola).


-perdita del controllo della squadra da parte dell'alllenatore. Non da oggi, ma fin dalla sconfitta contro l'Arsenal nella scorsa stagione. Dopo quella partita, la squadra perse fiducia e condizione fisica. Storicamente, nella maggioranza dei casi un allenatore e la sua squadra non ritrovano più la condizione top quando hanno dei cali vertiginosi di rendimento


-livello troppo alto per l'allenatore. Gattuso non era pronto per il Milan. Inoltre la sua filosofia calcistica mal si sposa col Milan e con il calcio moderno delle big. Lui come mentalità è una versione estrema di Capello e Trapattoni. La difesa viene prima di tutto, e il resto viene dopo. 
Al momento non è chiaro se lui ha questa linea di pensiero perché crede in essa o se è perchè è impreparato per un calcio differente. 
Però è senz'altro una filosofia che può andare bene per una squadra che lotta per la salvezza, ma è solo controproducente per chi gioca almeno per il posto Champions


-troppa insistenza su certi giocatori a discapito di altri. Per Gattuso non conta la forma o la qualità tecnica. Contano i suoi uomini di fiducia.
Di per sé non è una cosa sbagliata, ma può andare bene in una rosa interamente selezionata dall'allenatore, in cui i titolari sanno di essere sempre i titolari e le riserve sempre le riserve. Nel contesto del Milan attuale, rischia solo di generare incomprensioni, sfiducia e tensioni.


-la continuità di risultati negativi produce sempre più mentalità negativa nei giocatori. Vale anche per i top come Romagnoli e Donnarumma. Sono qui dal 2015/16, e da allora a parte una Supercoppa hanno conseguito solo fallimenti su fallimenti.


----------



## Aron (4 Aprile 2019)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Per me nel Milan l'allenatore è l'ultimo dei problemi, vorrei ricordare che i numeri sono ancora con lui (terzo dopo Juventus e Napoli) Gattuso certamente ha i suoi errori ma non è lui l'responsabile di avere un organico completamente squilibrato e senza varianti, Gattuso non è l'responsabile di avere 3 portieri che costano 20 mln E lordi per stagione o 3 parassiti a centrocampo che costano 12 mln lordi per stagione e allo stesso tempo la necessità di improvvisare giocatori in ruoli decisivi come la mezzala e attaccante esterno, è davero molto facile cercare i colpevoli ma troppo difficile analizzare la radice dei problemi, sono convinto che per noi con questo attuale organico non cambia assolutamente nulla a livello di risultati sia con Sarri, Conte, Ancelotti o Gattuso in panchina, forse con uno come Sarri si potrebbe fare un calcio più bello da vedere ma i numeri alla fine sarano gli stessi.




Avessimo avuto un allenatore scelto e condiviso da tutta la società, probabilmente oggi il Milan sarebbe in condizioni migliori. 
Vero comunque che ci sono troppi fattori a influenzare negativamente sui risultati del club.


----------



## Victorss (4 Aprile 2019)

MasterGorgo ha scritto:


> Penso che la nostra rosa tecnicamente valga tranquillamente il 4° posto ma non fisicamente.
> Se si escludono baka (ora rimasto con 40 minuti nelle gambe) e kessie (che alcune volte pure lui cammina) quando il ritmo sale, se non siamo nei 2 mesi topici ed abbiamo velocità, veniamo strapazzati.
> Ad esempio persino il vituperato giropalla basso é legato alla rapidità di gamba, quando sei ok esci a 3/4 tocchi e fai il figurone ma altrimenti finisci pressato nella tua area a far la figura del cioccolato.
> 
> ...



Io la penso all' opposto: la nostra rosa tecnicamente non vale il quarto posto. Con gli innesti di baka e con Kessie e Paquetá fisicamente ci siamo, tecnicamente l' unico decente è Paquetá (Chalanoglu non lo conto perché ha una personalità pari ad un criceto per cui le sue qualità spesso non le mostra). Questa squadra poi ha carenza incredibile di gente VELOCE, sono tutti lenti come un motocarro carico di legna a parte Castillejo.


----------



## Chrissonero (4 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Madonna, non credevo esistesse ancora qualcuno capace di dire ste cose.... Temerario



Certamente sono temerario ma qua parliamo del Milan, quindi risponde questo: 

1. Con Gattuso in panchina ai punti in Italia siamo terzi dietro a Juventus e Napoli.

Si o No?

2. Il livello di nostro organico è inferiore a Juventus, Napoli e in**r.

Si o No?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Fosse solo lo schema il problema... purtroppo non giochiamo a Fifa.
> Guarda quest'anno di schemi ne sono stati provati, dall'inizio e a partita in corso, e spesso è volentieri è cambiato l'11 in campo, vuoi per infortuni o (più raramente) scelte tecniche.
> Eppure il risultato è sempre il medesimo e i problemi sono sempre gli stessi.
> 
> ...



Non ti ho chiesto una cronistoria dei disastri del mister ( sui moduli si lavora , non si tenta) bensì ti ho chiesto come faresti giocare tu questo Milan motivandone le scelte tecniche, tattiche e di modulo come ho fatto sopra io prendendo come spunto il 4-2-3-1.
La rosa sarà anche lacunosa in alcuni reparti e ruoli ma parli del milan manco fosse il Chievo.
Senza offesa , é chiaro.
Il calcio è bizzarro , banale quanto misterioso e cosi un baka da pollo all'unanimità si può tramutare in imprescindibile con le giuste spaziature .


----------



## Wildbone (4 Aprile 2019)

Personalmente è diventato stancante parlare di Gattuso. E il motivo è semplice: tutti, chi più chi meno, hanno capito che Gennaro Gattuso è un allenatore mediocre, con poche idee e ultra-catenacciaro. 
Quindi, che la rosa sia lacunosa o meno poco importa; quella si può sistemare sessione per sessione. Ma che il tuo allenatore si ostini a NON cercare di valorizzare quello che ha tra le mani per me è inaccettabile, oltre a farmi capire che Gattuso sta effettivamente proponendoci la sua idea di calcio e non un'idea di calcio rimaneggiata in base ai singoli che ha a disposizione. Altrimenti, cavolo, li farebbe giocare in modo da tirare fuori il loro meglio. Ma invece no, li mette per 3/4 fuori ruolo.

Ergo, come fare?
Semplice: a fine stagione siluri Gattuso, prendi un allenatore vero, e cominci a sostituire 3/4 giocatori per migliorare le nostre lacune e per creare un gruppo coerente con le idee tattiche del nuovo coach. A Gattuso, che c'era anche quando è stato fatto il "mercatone" mirabelliano, non affiderei mai un altro mercato plasmato sulle sue idee. Mai e poi mai.


----------



## Jino (4 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Evidentemente gattuso ha allestito male l'11.
> Giusto quello che fai notare : abbiamo tanti palleggiatori ma nessuno che allunga o detta passaggi.
> Giocare bene a calcio cosi è quasi impossibile.
> Ma non è stato gattuso a scegliere questo 11? Non è stato gattuso a mettere suso e calha in fascia e a chieder loro di ripiegare fino alla difesa distruggendoli con un lavoro fisico che li svuota mentalmente?
> ...



Lo dico da tempo, il Milan in rosa ha tanti archi, ma non ha frecce, specie li davanti. Gente come Suso, come Chala, adesso Paqueta, sono bravi a metter dentro palloni... ma se uno non va negli spazi a dettare il passaggio c'è poco da fare... per assurdo quello più bravo della rosa a farlo è Kessie, un medianaccio secondo molti.

Bonucci nel gioco lungo è uno dei difensori centrali più forti al mondo, secondo me, secondo gli esperti....lo scorso anno con il nostro scarso movimento sulla profondità lo abbiamo praticamente annullato in questa sua dote.

Il prossimo anno urgono ali che vanno a mille su quelle fascie, un bel play che dia i ritmi alla squadra, ed una bella seconda punta che sappia svariare, segnare e far segnare.

Risponde al topic...Gattuso è un uno dei problemi, ma non il principale.


----------



## Beppe85 (4 Aprile 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic consapevole che molti si fionderanno a rispondere di sì.
> Vorrei fare svariate premesse:
> 
> Ho sempre detto di non essere un grande esperto di calcio, tattiche, ecc...
> ...



Il nostro Milan purtroppo ad oggi sta messo molto male, così tanto che sarebbe quanto meno riduttivo pensare che le colpe di tutto sto bel casino siano riconducibili al solo allenatore.
In parte la responsabilità è delle precedenti gestioni...
Galliani e Berlusconi ci hanno massacrato negli ultimi anni vendendo il meglio che avevamo.
Mira e Fax hanno senz'altro migliorato la rosa ma... a mio vedere con la grande colpa di non aver comprato nessun vero campione.
Leo e poi Maldini hanno provato ad aggiustare il tiro.
Paqueta credo potrebbe diventare un vero campione.
Baka e Piatek son ottimi giocatori che sanno interpretare il loro ruolo come si deve e... diciamocelo... un attaccante che finalmente segna... ci voleva!
Ma... anche Leo e Paolo hanno fatto alcuni errori e non da poco...
Laxalt inguardabile, a mio parere è molto peggio del super criticato RR, Higuain... errore immenso anche se a loro parziale discolpa... possiamo dire che veramente nessuno si aspettava che Higuain fosse così infantile, totalmente incapace come leader e Soprattutto nn ci si aspettava un rendimento così basso sia in termini di goal che in termini di aiuto al gioco.
Questi errori son stati a mio parere decisivi. Gattuso si è trovato i 2 migliori (Piatek e Paqueta) solo a gennaio e anzi... in questo forse è stato pure bravo. Si sono ambientati bene entrambi e anche con pochi allenamenti non son mai sembrati 2 pesci fuor d'acqua.
Aggiungo che tutti qua nel forum... tutti proprio... avevamo richiesto a gennaio l'arrivo di un esterno vero. L'esterno non è arrivato... eppure tanti danno la colpa a Gattuso. Chala non è un esterno. Può piacervi o non piacervi come giocatore, potete pensare che sia comunque un brocco o potete pensare che sia un fenomeno non valorizzato ma... penso che tutti sarete d'accordo con me nel dire che comunque gioca in un ruolo che proprio non è suo.
L'altro esterno è suso... in vacanza da 6 mesi... anche qua... come si fa a dar colpa all'allenatore? Un solo esterno in rosa... e sto benedetto esterno nn fa nulla di nulla di nulla...
Aggiungo che per me nel calcio di oggi l'allenatore conta poco. Allegri non sa come si difende, nn sa come si attacca, per me è stato il peggior allenatore del Milan degli ultimi 10 anni assieme a Brocchi eppure.... date ad allegri CR7... e vedrete che vi vincerà la Champions.
Ovviamente però il buon Rino non è certo immune da colpe.
Per me la sua vera colpa nn è quella di non aver schemi offensivi, anzi, penso sia preparato molto più di quanto sembri e che in realtà di calcio capisca molto e sia bravissimo a tenere in mano lo spogliatoio e a gestire i giocatori ma... uno spirito spesso troppo difensivo, un'anima rinunciataria, un atteggiamento mai spavaldo, mai la voglia di spaccare, anche in conferenza stampa... sempre più impegnato a difendersi che ad attaccare.... alla lunga mi hanno stufato. Spero ci porti in Champions, ho massima stima per lui sia come giocatore che come allenatore e son convinto che se allenasse la Juve farebbe meglio pure di Allegri ma... spero che a fine stagione si possa avere di meglio. Ancelotti sarebbe il sogno, ma nn verrà.
Spero nn arrivi Sarri. Arrivasse Conte il gobbo... ne sarei felice e sarei felice pure arrivasse l interista mou, grande comunicatore per me, mi piacerebbe vedere cosa sarebbe capace di fare.
Tutti i vari altri... donadoni ecc ecc, per me nn meritano, a quel punto tanto varrebbe tenere ringhio.
Sempre forza Milan!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (4 Aprile 2019)

showtaarabt ha scritto:


> Sinisa era nettamente più bravo lui si che faceva le nozze con i fichi secchi lanciando anche Calabria e Donnarumma...
> Qualcuno qui dimentica che sono stati spesi 300 milioni



come dimenticarselo...
come non mi dimentico che grazie al duo malefico 
quell'anno c'è toccato fare 11 acquisti su 25 giocatori 
quasi il 50% della rosa 

e bisognava farlo.. 
perché prima si perdeva palla da SOLI dopo 3 passaggi


----------



## Mille e una notte (5 Aprile 2019)

Riguardo stasera, Gasperini è un allenatore di calcio nel vero senso del termine.

Gattuso NON è un vero allenatore di calcio, è stato un giocatore di calcio di alto livello e che chiaramente, per tale ragione, ha conoscenze calcistiche. A dispetto di altri ex giocatori divenuti allenatori, lui non ha mai fatto il salto a mio parere. Il Milan è allenato da un conoscitore di calcio, non un allenatore.

Con un esempio abbastanza improprio, puoi aver imparato matematica ma non è detto tu sappia spiegarla


----------



## Zenos (5 Aprile 2019)

Non ho mai capito da dove provenga questa illimitata fiducia nei confronti di Gattuso...voglio dire avesse vinto 5 scudetti e 2 Champions da allenatore,ma stiamo parlando di una scommessa di Mirabelli, alla prima esperienza in una big, che dopo 1 anno e mezzo non è riuscito a dare una parvenza di gioco alla squadra,che continua a collezionare record negativi e figure di melma contro squadre meno blasonate e meno attrezzate di noi.La squadra avrà i suoi limiti,sarà incompleta,ma è inconcepibile farsi mettere sotto da Sampdoria, Udinese,Frosinone, Cagliari solo per citarne alcune.
Posso capire gli amici di Gattuso,la stampa faziosa che spera in una conferma per vederci affossare sempre più, ma il tifoso che continua a difenderlo proprio non lo capisco. Boh Probabilmente non riuscite a scollegare quello che è stato Rino da giocatore.
Concludo dicendo che anche io avrei voluto che Rino si fosse rivelato una scommessa vincente ma così non è stato ahimè, credo che in futuro potrà migliorare ma oggi,al nostro Milan, occorre ben altro.


----------



## Zagor (5 Aprile 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Non ho mai capito da dove provenga questa illimitata fiducia nei confronti di Gattuso...voglio dire avesse vinto 5 scudetti e 2 Champions da allenatore,ma stiamo parlando di una scommessa di Mirabelli, alla prima esperienza in una big, che dopo 1 anno e mezzo non è riuscito a dare una parvenza di gioco alla squadra,che continua a collezionare record negativi e figure di melma contro squadre meno blasonate e meno attrezzate di noi.La squadra avrà i suoi limiti,sarà incompleta,ma è inconcepibile farsi mettere sotto da Sampdoria, Udinese,Frosinone, Cagliari solo per citarne alcune.
> Posso capire gli amici di Gattuso,la stampa faziosa che spera in una conferma per vederci affossare sempre più, ma il tifoso che continua a difenderlo proprio non lo capisco. Boh *Probabilmente non riuscite a scollegare quello che è stato Rino da giocatore.*
> Concludo dicendo che anche io avrei voluto che Rino si fosse rivelato una scommessa vincente ma così non è stato ahimè, credo che in futuro potrà migliorare ma oggi,al nostro Milan, occorre ben altro.



Ecco il vero problema. Infatti spero che nel futuro non si abbia più nessun allenatore con storia rossonera. Unica eccezione Carletto. Sarei curioso di sapere se in panchina ci fosse un Di Francesco qualsiasi se a quest'ora sarebbe ancora il nostro allenatore.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2019)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non ti ho chiesto una cronistoria dei disastri del mister ( sui moduli si lavora , non si tenta) bensì ti ho chiesto come faresti giocare tu questo Milan motivandone le scelte tecniche, tattiche e di modulo come ho fatto sopra io prendendo come spunto il 4-2-3-1.
> La rosa sarà anche lacunosa in alcuni reparti e ruoli ma parli del milan manco fosse il Chievo.
> Senza offesa , é chiaro.
> Il calcio è bizzarro , banale quanto misterioso e cosi un baka da pollo all'unanimità si può tramutare in imprescindibile con le giuste spaziature .



In parte avevo risposto. Mancano 8 partite, trovo abbastanza incomprensibile il fatto che si siano fatti esperimenti nelle ultime.
Col 433 chiuso, che poi è una specie di 451, abbiamo raccolto punti e subito pochissimo. Nel ciclo di vittorie vero che con Sassuolo e Chievo eravamo stati parecchio brutti, ma nelle precedenti le vittorie erano state rotonde.

Per cui per me dobbiamo giocare con quel brutto 433, dove la difesa e mediana devono essere la filastrocca, amen se Paqueta è sacrificato, e davanti ruotano quelli che ci sono.

A Genova mancava Kessie, non avrei fatto riposare Paqueta, ma giocare Bakayoko davanti alla difesa con Paqueta e Hakan mezzali.

Così come con l'Udinese. La mediana senza Kessie deve essere quella. Biglia mi pare impresentabile, alla Montolivo, non deve giocare. Così come Bakayoko è un mediano di copertura, quello sa fare.
Con lui davanti alla difesa siamo macchinosi e lenti in costruzione, perché è troppo prevedibile, però almeno siamo compatti e la difesa centralmente è ben coperta.

Davanti siamo ridicoli comunque. Possiamo giocare con ogni schema ma gli uomini sono quelli e viviamo sempre dei guizzi di Piatek e delle lune di Suso.
In queste partite avrei rispolverato il prode Borini, non cambiato schema.
Dispiace per Cutrone che venga sacrificato, ma amen.

Poi in estate ci si siede a tavolino e si scelgono in ordine allenatore, schema e nuovi giocatori (so che sono estremo ma per me ne servono 10, almeno 5 titolari, dei quali tre da 50-80 milioni se davvero abbiamo ambizioni serie) ma ora non è proprio tempo di esperimenti, a maggior ragione in un gruppo come il nostro che va in bambola alla prima difficoltà.

Se parliamo di formazione, con la sanguinosa assenza di Paqueta non bisogna tanto scervellarsi:
Reina
Calabria Musacchio Romagnoli RR
Kessie Bakayoko Hakan
Suso Piatek Borini o Castillejo

Personalmente per questi finale di stagione preferisco vedere partite orrende da 0-0 dove abbiamo quel paio di occasioni per vincerle che le imbarcate in campo aperto che ho visto nelle ultime tre partite, dove abbiamo subito 5 reti, ovvero più di quelle dei tre mesi precedenti!


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Aprile 2019)

il problema di gattuso è che l'essere oltremodo difensivista l'ha portato ad avere un timore reverenziale contro tutti praticamente, abbiamo pareggiato contro la roma reduce dai sette gol contro la fiorentina, abbiamo resuscitati i morti interisti dopo l'eliminazione in europa league e il caso icardi. Da gattuso non pretendo il tiki taka pero un pò piu di coreggio non guasterebbe. Capisco che la squadra è corta numericamente inoltre gli infortuni a biglia e a conti hanno dato il colpo di grazia, pero che senso ha giocare con due "fantasisti" come esterni di attacco? Non sarebbe stato meglio mettere un borini a la callejon e replicare il classico schema che ha fatto le fortune del napoli? Volendo ora si potrebbe provare anche un 4-2-3-1 con kessie a la perotta/naingollan , con baka e biglia centrali e solo un "fantasista" tra suso e chala con borini dall'altro lato, almeno tra gli inserimenti di kessie, un borini che attacca il secondo palo il povero piatek non deve battagliare da solo contro le difese avversarie.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In parte avevo risposto. Mancano 8 partite, trovo abbastanza incomprensibile il fatto che si siano fatti esperimenti nelle ultime.
> Col 433 chiuso, che poi è una specie di 451, abbiamo raccolto punti e subito pochissimo. Nel ciclo di vittorie vero che con Sassuolo e Chievo eravamo stati parecchio brutti, ma nelle precedenti le vittorie erano state rotonde.
> 
> Per cui per me dobbiamo giocare con quel brutto 433, dove la difesa e mediana devono essere la filastrocca, amen se Paqueta è sacrificato, e davanti ruotano quelli che ci sono.
> ...



Beh, hai espresso concetti mica banali, alcuni vanno in netto contrasto con l'operato del mister nel corso dell'anno :
-per te baka è un centrocampista centrale, ma non una mezz'ala. Il mister nell'ultima gara l'ha schierato mezz'ala mettendolo fuori ruolo e condizionando il gioco di tutta la squadra;
-baka e biglia per te assieme non ci possono giocare essendo simili per caratteristiche;
-La presenza di uno tra biglia o baka come mediano davanti la difesa, vista la lentezza e la pochezza di idee, implica la presenza di due mezze ali tecniche e creative(paquetà e calha mezze ali assieme, e quando mai li vedemo???)
-La presenza di suso nel tridente ti spinge a puntare dalla parte opposta su un 11 che sappia riempire l'area e attaccare lo spazio.
Sono solo alcuni dei concetti che ho estrapolato dal tuo 'credo' calcistico.
E quando mai gattuso ha lavorato su qualcosa del genere se per lui esistono solo suso e calha larghi in fascia di un orribile 4-5-1?
Sui moduli si lavora, sui limiti dei singoli si lavora.
Ieri mi hai fatto notare che Piatek ha poca propensione a venire incontro al centrocampista per duettare e offrire il passaggio in uscita perchè, per peculiarità sue, preferisce aggredire lo spazio e la porta.
Perchè non lavorarci su questo limite per migliorare il nostro centravanti e di conseguenza far impennare il gioco??
Ti faccio un parallelismo sul meraviglioso zapata che oggi all'atalanta sta facendo sfracelli : nella prima parte della stagione faceva una fatica cane. Gasperini ha capito che zapata era abituato a duettare con dei compagni vicini e si perdeva se era lasciato solo davanti, è bastato accentrare il raggio d'azione del papu gomez per far svoltare totalmente il centravanti e cambiare forse la storia dell'atalanta.
Ecco, questo è un esempio di idee tattiche e tecniche che trovano riscontro sul campo.
Dimmi solo una e una sola intuizione tattica di gattuso che abbia fatto impennare il rendimento di un singolo.
Mi ricordo , a memoria, solo la rinascita di baka che però è stata frutto del caso.
Per il resto abbiamo una banda di soldatini che suda la maglia e indossa l'elmetto.


----------



## sipno (5 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il problema di gattuso è che l'essere oltremodo difensivista l'ha portato ad avere un timore reverenziale contro tutti praticamente, abbiamo pareggiato contro la roma reduce dai sette gol contro la fiorentina, abbiamo resuscitati i morti interisti dopo l'eliminazione in europa league e il caso icardi. Da gattuso non pretendo il tiki taka pero un pò piu di coreggio non guasterebbe. Capisco che la squadra è corta numericamente inoltre gli infortuni a biglia e a conti hanno dato il colpo di grazia, pero che senso ha giocare con due "fantasisti" come esterni di attacco? Non sarebbe stato meglio mettere un borini a la callejon e replicare il classico schema che ha fatto le fortune del napoli? Volendo ora si potrebbe provare anche un 4-2-3-1 con kessie a la perotta/naingollan , con baka e biglia centrali e solo un "fantasista" tra suso e chala con borini dall'altro lato, almeno tra gli inserimenti di kessie, un borini che attacca il secondo palo il povero piatek non deve battagliare da solo contro le difese avversarie.



Esatto. Hai detto tutto.

E' incomprensibile come con 2 fantasisti si giochi l'esatto opposto di come si dovrebbe giocare.
Quindi secondo me non ha solo paura di perdere ma ha anche paura delle critiche.

Mi spiego... Se giochi con Cal e Suso è chiaro che invece del 433 devi optare per un 4321 oppure un 4231 ma giocando alto facendo molto possesso non fine a se stesso.
Se questo non intendi farlo, è giusto virare su altri giocatori... Ma qui secondo me entra in gioco la paura delle critiche... "perchè non gioca Suso?". Ed oggettivamente ha ragione! Il problema è appunto come poi li fa giocare, perchè suso e cal messi come esterni risultano 2 giocatori completamente fuori ruolo, in virtù, soprattutto, del modo di giocare che non è assolutamente adatto alle loro caratteristiche.


Quindi quello che rusulta di Gattuso è che, oltre a non saper insegnare calcio, oltre a non capirci nulla delle partite sia in preparazione che durante le stesse, è che non ci capisce nulla di giocatori!!

Dopotutto lui è sempre stato un giocatore tutto cuore ed anima, buttava dentro tutto senza una logica. La presenza di pirlo e Seedorf in campo gli permetteva di coprire tutto il campo e di fatti dove c'era una palla vagante c'era Gattuso.

Ma qui è diverso... qui si tratta di ragionare, di usare la logica... e ahime ne ha ben poca.


Che la smetta con il mestiere di allenatore, i soldi li ha fatti e anche per rispetto di quei poveracci che sanno fare il loro lavoro ma non si chiamano Gattuso, dovrebbe ritirarsi e fare dell'altroì, come il suo amico Inzaghi F. e molti altri.


----------



## Masanijey (5 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Fosse solo lo schema il problema... purtroppo non giochiamo a Fifa.
> Guarda quest'anno di schemi ne sono stati provati, dall'inizio e a partita in corso, e spesso è volentieri è cambiato l'11 in campo, vuoi per infortuni o (più raramente) scelte tecniche.
> Eppure il risultato è sempre il medesimo e i problemi sono sempre gli stessi.



Esatto.
Si cerca la chiave tattica come fosse un sacro Graal, come se un solo cambio di posizione in cambio possa portarci da zero a cento.
Purtroppo non è così, purtroppo il problema non è (solo) Gattuso e dico purtroppo perchè così fosse sarebbe un problema di semplicissima risoluzione.
Chi crede che con un altro allenatore si cambierebbe faccia, si prepari a prendere una tranvata in faccia. 
Gattuso ha trovato in questa chiave tattica, orribile da vedere, il modo più efficace per ottenere punti, che è quello che a noi serve maledettamente. E in questo, ribaltando la questione, secondo me ha addirittura dei meriti evidenti, che sono quelli esaltati da tutti gli addetti ai lavori.
La dimostrazione sono proprio queste ultime 3 partite: abbiamo provato qualcosa di diverso e quali sono stati i risultati?
Non puoi andare da nessuna parte con una squadra così male assortita. 
Non c'è nessuno, NESSUNO che salti l'uomo e crei superiorità
Nessuno abile ad inserirsi tra le linee
Nessuno che si proponga in velocità
Nessun tiratore da fuori
Nessuno in grado di mettere l'uomo davanti al portiere
Ma è così difficile da vedere?


----------



## hsl (5 Aprile 2019)

1) Buona parte della rosa è composta da giocatori scarsi, ne salvo pochi, sulle dita di una mano.
2) Rino come allenatore è ancora acerbo e tante partite sono andate in fumo per la sua inesperienza in fatto di tattica.
3) A livello atletico siamo messi male, ma questo, come l'anno scorso, è il nostro periodo di down.
4) Avessimo avuto arbitraggi meno scandalosi a nostro sfavore avremmo almeno 6 punti in più in classifica.


----------



## Raryof (5 Aprile 2019)

Chiedetevi solo una cosa:
Uno come Leo o chi per lui accetterebbe mai di arrivare a gennaio e puntare nuovamente sul 433 senza esterni? NON SOLO, essendo magari pure convintissimo della scelta come se maggio fosse dietro l'angolo e come se prima quello stesso sistema di gioco avesse dato chissà che garanzie con QUEGLI interpreti, i cocchi.
Ecco dove si vede la mano, la testa, Gattuso ha semplicemente programmato la seconda parte di stagione come l'anno scorso, in società si sono fatti "fregare" un pochino, direi, poi non so se i tempi tecnici per fare un paio di prestiti ci fossero ma rimane il niet alla cessione del turco, giocatore che di fatto ci ha costretti a giocare in una certa maniera da quando è "straripata la sua balistica eccezzionale", scommessa di Gattuso scommessa strapersa.
Ovvio che le colpe si debbano dividere ma quando hai uno che sai già essere inetto è difficile che l'altro possa andare a pieno regime ed è ancora più difficile che le due parti trovino un punto di incontro.. infatti cosa sentiamo ormai da tempo? burrasca.. easy.
Gattuso andava esonerato a maggio 2018, ora non ha colpe, è solo uno che in maniera abbastanza casuale si è trovato al momento giusto nel posto giusto con gli asini come lui giusti, facendo parte di quella asinaia una volta mandati gli asini al mattatoio era abbastanza scontato mandarci anche l'agnellino "sacrificale".
Agnellino che si è trovato nella fossa dei Leoni, che vi aspettavate? questo è il gioco, queste sono le idee, è tutta immagine ragazzi, Rino è immagine, staff pietoso, e mi fa ridere che Gattuso da buon linguista al contrario sia sempre stato solo immagine e pochi fatti, mi fa ridere!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Chiedetevi solo una cosa:
> Uno come Leo o chi per lui accetterebbe mai di arrivare a gennaio e puntare nuovamente sul 433 senza esterni? NON SOLO, essendo magari pure convintissimo della scelta come se maggio fosse dietro l'angolo e come se prima quello stesso sistema di gioco avesse dato chissà che garanzie con QUEGLI interpreti, i cocchi.
> Ecco dove si vede la mano, la testa, Gattuso ha semplicemente programmato la seconda parte di stagione come l'anno scorso, in società si sono fatti "fregare" un pochino, direi, poi non so se i tempi tecnici per fare un paio di prestiti ci fossero ma rimane il niet alla cessione del turco, giocatore che di fatto ci ha costretti a giocare in una certa maniera da quando è "straripata la sua balistica eccezzionale", scommessa di Gattuso scommessa strapersa.
> Ovvio che le colpe si debbano dividere ma quando hai uno che sai già essere inetto è difficile che l'altro possa andare a pieno regime ed è ancora più difficile che le due parti trovino un punto di incontro.. infatti cosa sentiamo ormai da tempo? burrasca.. easy.
> ...



Bene mettiamo di credere al veto di Gattuso su Calhanoglu 
per impedire inspiegabilmente il dissenso all'arrivo di un esterno vero 

una volta fatto.. chi avrebbe fatto la mezzala? 
Paquetà giusto? ma sarebbe stato un ruolo fisso 
e in caso di infortunio di quest'ultimo 
se esterno era allan saint-maximin (mai giocato mezzala)
poi com'è aravamo messi nelle mezzali? 
avremmo avuto sia la mancanza di un vice kessie che di Paquetà 

io ero felicissimo se arrivava esterno eh..
ma non ricordo che si parlasse di prestito di mezzali al tempo 
mi sbaglio? non ci sarebbero stati LO STESSO buchi su buchi!?

tipo se ora si fa male Hakan (che molti si augurano) 
saremmo nella stessa situazione di quando manca Kessie 
cioè il nulla che prende il suo posto o al massimo uno fuori ruolo


----------



## sipno (5 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bene mettiamo di credere al veto di Gattuso su Calhanoglu
> per impedire inspiegabilmente il dissenso all'arrivo di un esterno vero
> 
> una volta fatto.. chi avrebbe fatto la mezzala?
> ...



Per questo io andrei sul centrocampo a 2...

E darei più spazio a Mauri.. che sarà anche mediocre tendente allo scarso, ma almeno ha fiato. Io crederei di più nelle riserve chiunque esse siano anche perchè ci sono dei momenti in cui i titolari valgono addirittura meno. Basta osservarli, cosa che Gattuso non sa fare.


----------



## Raryof (5 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bene mettiamo di credere al veto di Gattuso su Calhanoglu
> per impedire inspiegabilmente il dissenso all'arrivo di un esterno vero
> 
> una volta fatto.. chi avrebbe fatto la mezzala?
> ...



Mi aspettavo questa risposta, paroparo.
Intanto la non cessione del turco non ha liberato la casella all'ala, ergo ha bloccato un possibile acquisto o prestito, acquisto che poteva pure essere lo stesso Muriel cercato ad INIZIO mercato, cioè quando si parlava di turco out, acquisto di Muriel poi diventato esterno a fine mercato, dal momento però che il turco viene dichiarato incedibile è inutile andare sull'esterno per spostare il turco a centrocampo dove non avrebbe mai giocato.. ergo il turco è sempre stato un problema TOTALE perchè peggio di Balto non è mai stato definito in pieno il ruolo, da buon scarsone che nessuno si era mai preso.
Il tuo ragionamento cade da quando è arrivato Paquetà, la mezzala l'avrebbe fatta lui e tra le mezzali disponibili ci sarebbe stato lo stesso Baka col ritorno in pianta stabile di Biglia a febbraio, ergo il problema qual'era? numerico? ma mi facci il piacere..
Il sistema di gioco scelto da Gattuso ha escluso l'acquisto di un esterno, esterno che qualche mese dopo col fallimento acclarato dello stesso sarebbe stato anche abbastanza utile in una situazione in cui qualcuno sembra essere andato in pappa laddove c'erano 'ste grandi certezze difensive col 433-451 ecc.
E ripeto, qualche prestito per cautelarsi si poteva anche fare ma immagino che in società non abbiano mai creduto nelle capacità del tizio in panchina e infatti siamo qui a non riuscire a sbattere giù due moduli decenti perché qualcuno non ha capito il fallimento delle operazioni di mercato di Mirabelli e ha invece puntato forte su quello stesso sistema di gioco ignorante dove le ali dovevano essere due trequartisti mancati.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Per questo io andrei sul centrocampo a 2...
> 
> E darei più spazio a Mauri.. che sarà anche mediocre tendente allo scarso, ma almeno ha fiato. Io crederei di più nelle riserve chiunque esse siano anche perchè ci sono dei momenti in cui i titolari valgono addirittura meno. Basta osservarli, cosa che Gattuso non sa fare.



Mauri qualche partita l'ha fatta, tra le quali la sconfitta in casa con la Fiorentina. 

Questi sono giocatori, come Mauri, che non giocherebbero/giocheranno titolari nemmeno in B, lo vedrete tra qualche mese quando sarà senza contratto.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Mi aspettavo questa risposta, paroparo.
> Intanto la non cessione del turco non ha liberato la casella all'ala, ergo ha bloccato un possibile acquisto o prestito, acquisto che poteva pure essere lo stesso Muriel cercato ad INIZIO mercato, cioè quando si parlava di turco out, acquisto di Muriel poi diventato esterno a fine mercato, dal momento però che il turco viene dichiarato incedibile è inutile andare sull'esterno per spostare il turco a centrocampo dove non avrebbe mai giocato.. ergo il turco è sempre stato un problema TOTALE perchè peggio di Balto non è mai stato definito in pieno il ruolo, da buon scarsone che nessuno si era mai preso.
> Il tuo ragionamento cade da quando è arrivato Paquetà, la mezzala l'avrebbe fatta lui e tra le mezzali disponibili ci sarebbe stato lo stesso Baka col ritorno in pianta stabile di Biglia a febbraio, ergo il problema qual'era? numerico? ma mi facci il piacere..
> Il sistema di gioco scelto da Gattuso ha escluso l'acquisto di un esterno, esterno che qualche mese dopo col fallimento acclarato dello stesso sarebbe stato anche abbastanza utile in una situazione in cui qualcuno sembra essere andato in pappa laddove c'erano 'ste grandi certezze difensive col 433-451 ecc.
> E ripeto, qualche prestito per cautelarsi si poteva anche fare ma immagino che in società non abbiano mai creduto nelle capacità del tizio in panchina e infatti siamo qui a non riuscire a sbattere giù due moduli decenti perché qualcuno non ha capito il fallimento delle operazioni di mercato di Mirabelli e ha invece puntato forte su quello stesso sistema di gioco ignorante dove le ali dovevano essere due trequartisti mancati.



Beh non inventiamoci le cose però, fosse arrivato Muriel non avremmo preso Piatek, erano alternativi.
Muriel non è certo un esterno in ogni caso.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Bene mettiamo di credere al veto di Gattuso su Calhanoglu
> per impedire inspiegabilmente il dissenso all'arrivo di un esterno vero
> 
> una volta fatto.. chi avrebbe fatto la mezzala?
> ...



Ma certo. L'esterno sarebbe dovuto arrivare in aggiunta alla rosa attuale, non al posto di Hakan altrimenti coprendo un buco ne avremmo aperto un altro.

Per l'anno prossimo servono 10 giocatori nuovi, altro che un esterno.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mauri qualche partita l'ha fatta, tra le quali la sconfitta in casa con la Fiorentina.
> 
> Questi sono giocatori, come Mauri, che non giocherebbero/giocheranno titolari nemmeno in B, lo vedrete tra qualche mese quando sarà senza contratto.



Con la Fiorentina, finché c'è stato Mauri hai retto. Uscito lui, ci siamo liquefatti e hai preso il goal. Cerchiamo di essere obiettivi per cortesia.

Adesso mi aspetto in meno di 30 secondi che qualcuno venga a commentare sarcasticamente e mi dà del "Mauri lover".

Siamo l'unica squadra che si permette di tenere 3 centrocampisti in panchina quando facciamo schifo in mezzo al campo, per motivi di orgoglio, o perché siamo assolutamente sicuri che questi sono bidoni immondi e non ci servono. Magari è vero, magari no. Boh.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Con la Fiorentina, finché c'è stato Mauri hai retto. Uscito lui, ci siamo liquefatti e hai preso il goal. Cerchiamo di essere obiettivi per cortesia.
> 
> Adesso mi aspetto in meno di 30 secondi che qualcuno venga a commentare sarcasticamente e mi dà del "Mauri lover".
> 
> Siamo l'unica squadra che si permette di tenere 3 centrocampisti in panchina quando facciamo schifo in mezzo al campo, per motivi di orgoglio, o perché siamo assolutamente sicuri che questi sono bidoni immondi e non ci servono. Magari è vero, magari no. Boh.



Mauri non gioca da anni, con allenatori diversi. Non giocava nemmeno nell'Empoli.

Non ti do certo del Mauri lover ma questi sono giocatori che non sono presentabili ragazzi, per giocare partite alla morte che decidono la storia del Milan. 

Ma per curiosità mi piacerebbe che giocassero una delle prossime partite, magari un bel centrocampo con Mauri regista e Bertolacci mezzala, solo per la curiosità di leggere i commenti del forum...
Ma meglio di no, rischierei la vita solo a vederli.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Mauri non gioca da anni, con allenatori diversi. Non giocava nemmeno nell'Empoli.
> 
> Non ti do certo del Mauri lover ma questi sono giocatori che non sono presentabili ragazzi, per giocare partite alla morte che decidono la storia del Milan.
> 
> ...



Invece con questi è un bel vedere …

Non ho detto che deve giocare la partita della morte con la juve, comunque. Ho solo riportato un fatto distorto. E comunque, non ho capito perché devono giocare per forza assieme, Forse per peggiorare le condizioni al contorno e poter dimostrare la tesi? Sono giocatori del Milan, stipendiati, e se servono vanno utilizzati.

Ben altra cosa Suso e Chalanoglu, che si stanno dimostrando dei veri fuoriclasse, altro che …


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Invece con questi è un bel vedere …
> 
> Non ho detto che deve giocare la partita della morte con la juve, comunque. Ho solo riportato un fatto distorto. E comunque, non ho capito perché devono giocare per forza assieme, Forse per peggiorare le condizioni al contorno e poter dimostrare la tesi? Sono giocatori del Milan, stipendiati, e se servono vanno utilizzati.
> 
> Ben altra cosa Suso e Chalanoglu, che si stanno dimostrando dei veri fuoriclasse, altro che …



È una conversazione abbastanza inutile perché basata sul nulla, ma ripeto per la curiosità vorrei davvero che Mauri giocasse, oppure Bertolacci o Montolivo, non necessariamente insieme per carità o potrei morire per davvero... tipo a Parma o col Toro solo per leggere i commenti.


----------



## Raryof (5 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh non inventiamoci le cose però, fosse arrivato Muriel non avremmo preso Piatek, erano alternativi.
> Muriel non è certo un esterno in ogni caso.



Non è mica vero, Muriel seconda punta. Piatek avremmo dovuto prenderlo lo stesso.
A quest'ora giocavi con Muriel Piatek davanti e Paquetà dietro, arrivavi terzo in carrozza.
INVECE NO, si è puntato sul turco ala (neanche trequartista) fino allo stremo e lui è lo stesso giocatore che ha bloccato l'acquisto della seconda punta/ala, anche Maximin là potrebbe giocare seconda punta, la differenza è tutta lì, chi ha messo giù i giocatori non ha mai capito come farli rendere al meglio figuriamoci poi sul mercato. 
La mia speranza era che Leonardo potesse fargli l'11 titolare a gennaio invece nada, appena sono tornati i lungodegenti è andato in palla totale, altro che rinforzi e il turco, la sua scommessa, ci sta costando la stagione così come li spagnolito che vuole aumenti e non si è mai trasformato in seconda punta come avrebbe dovuto fare per togliersi di dosso l'etichetta di monodimensionale e discontinuo..


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non è mica vero, Muriel seconda punta. Piatek avremmo dovuto prenderlo lo stesso.
> A quest'ora giocavi con Muriel Piatek davanti e Paquetà dietro, arrivavi terzo in carrozza.
> INVECE NO, si è puntato sul turco ala (neanche trequartista) fino allo stremo e lui è lo stesso giocatore che ha bloccato l'acquisto della seconda punta/ala, anche Maximin là potrebbe giocare seconda punta, la differenza è tutta lì, chi ha messo giù i giocatori non ha mai capito come farli rendere al meglio figuriamoci poi sul mercato.
> La mia speranza era che Leonardo potesse fargli l'11 titolare a gennaio invece nada, appena sono tornati i lungodegenti è andato in palla totale, altro che rinforzi e il turco, la sua scommessa, ci sta costando la stagione così come li spagnolito che vuole aumenti e non si è mai trasformato in seconda punta come avrebbe dovuto fare per togliersi di dosso l'etichetta di monodimensionale e discontinuo..



Beh ci sono tutti gli articoli nel forum. Abbiamo cercato una punta e preso Piatek, non due punte.

Poi alla fine un esterno che non abbiamo preso.

Ma mai si è parlato di Muriel+Piatek, è una fantasia tua.

Si è parlato in chiusura di mercato di Saint Maximin e Carrasco, ma per entrambi il problema è stato l'accordo con le società, che non li hanno voluti cedere (nel caso del francese pare che Vieira abbia minacciato le dimissioni).

Poi se hai le prove di quello che sostiene segnalami le notizie, io non le ho viste. Per me, per quello che concretamente è stato riportato dai giornali, la coppia Muriel Piatek è una fantasia tua.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> È una conversazione abbastanza inutile perché basata sul nulla, ma ripeto per la curiosità vorrei davvero che Mauri giocasse, oppure Bertolacci o Montolivo, non necessariamente insieme per carità o potrei morire per davvero... tipo a Parma o col Toro solo per leggere i commenti.



Io non sto tessendo le lodi di questi giocatori. Io sto criticando la gestione dei giocatori e come sono posizionati nella mente di Gattuso. L'ho scritto milioni di volte. Visto viene detto che la rosa è scarsa, allora, scarso per scarso, cerchi di adoperare un po' tutti, magari con il Frosinone. In media, metti meno a rischio gli altri, li fai riposare di più e magari crei pure un minimo di competizione.

Ma 'sta cosa non vuole entrare in testa, e l'utente medio, come ripeto, non la accetta ed io vengo fatto passare per un estimatore di questi qui.

Comunque sono d'accordo, sono discorsi inutili a questo punto della stagione.


----------



## Raryof (5 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Beh ci sono tutti gli articoli nel forum. Abbiamo cercato una punta e preso Piatek, non due punte.
> 
> Poi alla fine un esterno che non abbiamo preso.
> 
> ...




E' una fantasia mia? sarà, rimane il fatto che a gennaio si poteva stendere un dannato modulo e decidere come giocare.
433? allora serve l'esterno e il turco deve andare via.
4312? allora il turco sarebbe potuto rimanere a fare la mezzala scambiandosi con Baka e sarebbe servita una seconda punta quale poteva essere Muriel a prezzo vantaggioso.
Piatek sarebbe andato a sostituire Higuain, Muriel non è mai stato quel tipo di profilo.
E visto l'acquisto di Paquetà anche un cretinetto avrebbe capito che ci sarebbe servita una seconda punta per giocare a due davanti, Cutrone non è mai stato all'altezza.


----------



## Cataldinho (5 Aprile 2019)

Io penso che il problema sia multifattoriale. La rosa ha delle lacune, sia come quantità (ruoli mancanti e/o panchina corta), che qualità (doti tecniche/atletiche discrete o insufficienti in alcuno ruoli). Tali lacune son rattoppabili solo in sede di mercato.
A questo quadro di base, aggiungiamo che la rosa è composta da molti elementi giovani, e per giovani non intendo tanto un discorso anagrafico, quanto di mancanza di esperienza in partite/momenti della stagione impegnativi, come partite contro avversari di livello superiore, o inferiore, ma contro cui bisogna necessariamente fare punti. I pochi giocatori "veterani" son giocatori quasi al finale di carriera, e che non sono mai stati di primo livello.
A questo quadro di base, andiamo ad aggiungere un allenatore (+ annesso staff) che probabilmente non ha ancora sviluppato una maturazione tattica adatta a una squadra che vuole competere in maniera stabile. A volte ci son partite ben preparate, a volte no, spesso si è evidenziata una certa difficoltà ad apportare correzioni a gara in corso. Il tutto si traduce in un andamento stagionale spesso altalenante. 
Io non penso che Gattuso e Riccio siano scarsi come tecnici, anche se propongono un idea di calcio filo-Allegriana che non apprezzo, però spesso hanno mostrato difficoltà contro allenatori più navigati, a prescindere dal livello della squadra avversaria. Il problema è che il Milan ha necessità di risultato, e con una rosa lacunosa, l'inesperienza dello staff tecnico viene spesso amplificata.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' una fantasia mia? sarà, rimane il fatto che a gennaio si poteva stendere un dannato modulo e decidere come giocare.
> 433? allora serve l'esterno e il turco deve andare via.
> 4312? allora il turco sarebbe potuto rimanere a fare la mezzala scambiandosi con Baka e sarebbe servita una seconda punta quale poteva essere Muriel a prezzo vantaggioso.
> Piatek sarebbe andato a sostituire Higuain, Muriel non è mai stato quel tipo di profilo.
> E visto l'acquisto di Paquetà anche un cretinetto avrebbe capito che ci sarebbe servita una seconda punta per giocare a due davanti, Cutrone non è mai stato all'altezza.



Boh non capisco con chi ce l'hai. Codeste cose andrebbero chieste a Leonardo. Lui ha le risposte.

Un esterno serviva senza dubbio per il 433 ma chiaramente in aggiunta alla rosa.

Bakayoko mezzala fa pena, comunque.

Muriel pronti via è andato alla Fiorentina, non è che noi abbiamo deciso di non prenderlo. Lo ha detto lui stesso.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Aprile 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' una fantasia mia? sarà, rimane il fatto che a gennaio si poteva stendere un dannato modulo e decidere come giocare.
> 433? allora serve l'esterno e il turco deve andare via.
> 4312? allora il turco sarebbe potuto rimanere a fare la mezzala scambiandosi con Baka e sarebbe servita una seconda punta quale poteva essere Muriel a prezzo vantaggioso.
> Piatek sarebbe andato a sostituire Higuain, Muriel non è mai stato quel tipo di profilo.
> E visto l'acquisto di Paquetà anche un cretinetto avrebbe capito che ci sarebbe servita una seconda punta per giocare a due davanti, Cutrone non è mai stato all'altezza.



forse non si è deciso il modulo perchè tra leo e gattuso non corre buon sangue e quindi rino non sarà l'allenatore dell'anno prossimo e di conseguenza non aveva senso comprare giocatori per un allenatore che andra via tra sei mesi.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io non sto tessendo le lodi di questi giocatori. Io sto criticando la gestione dei giocatori e come sono posizionati nella mente di Gattuso. L'ho scritto milioni di volte. Visto viene detto che la rosa è scarsa, allora, scarso per scarso, cerchi di adoperare un po' tutti, magari con il Frosinone. In media, metti meno a rischio gli altri, li fai riposare di più e magari crei pure un minimo di competizione.
> 
> Ma 'sta cosa non vuole entrare in testa, e l'utente medio, come ripeto, non la accetta ed io vengo fatto passare per un estimatore di questi qui.
> 
> Comunque sono d'accordo, sono discorsi inutili a questo punto della stagione.



Puoi dire quello che vuoi ci mancherebbe, io non ti giudico.
Semplicemente penso che codesti siano improponibili.
In altri ruoli stiamo facendo girare i giocatori (anche se pure gente come Laxalt... vero...) ma le tre riserve di metà campo sono improponibili. Opinione mia.
Anche contro il Frosinone.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> forse non si deciso il modulo perchè tra leo e gattuso non corre buon sangue e quindi rino non sarà l'allenatore dell'anno prossimo e di conseguenza non aveva senso comprare giocatori per un allenatore che andra via tra sei mesi.



E per codesto motivo si manda a facili donne una stagione?
Col rischio di fare un danno di decine di milioni?
Mi sembra una tesi inverosimile.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (5 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E per codesto motivo si manda a facili donne una stagione?
> Col rischio di fare un danno di decine di milioni?
> Mi sembra una tesi inverosimile.



fatto sta che serviva a tutti i costi un esterno che purtroppo non è stato preso


----------



## Raryof (5 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> forse non si deciso il modulo perchè tra leo e gattuso non corre buon sangue e quindi rino non sarà l'allenatore dell'anno prossimo e di conseguenza non aveva senso comprare giocatori per un allenatore che andra via tra sei mesi.



Bravo hai centrato il punto.
Quanto fatto a gennaio non ha nessunissimo senso dal punto di vista tattico, non si è praticamente deciso il modulo e non decidendo nulla si è andati di 433 solito, i nuovi hanno dato qualcosa di diverso ma cosa poteva cambiare? la base era sempre quella, invece di rendere adeguato un modulo siamo stati completamente fermi, ripeto, qualche prestito si poteva fare, qualche giocatore decente si poteva trovare, dire "fare acquisti tanto non serviva.." poi ti gioca sempre contro perché non fare niente come diceva [MENTION=4571]willcoyote85[/MENTION] è pure peggio e lo stiamo vedendo ora.
Probabilmente è come dici tu, solo che si sono giocati la stagione lì, quando gli hanno dato "fiducia" pratica ma non teorica.


----------



## Kdkobain (5 Aprile 2019)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> fatto sta che serviva a tutti i costi un esterno che purtroppo non è stato preso



I nomi dell'esterno c'erano e l'interesse era reale, semplicemente non si è chiusa la quadra tra domanda ed offerta, a prescindere da Chalanoglu, che in prestito al Lipsia non portava risorse aggiuntive per il mercato. La società ha speso una barca di soldi quest'anno, ma ci vuole tempo per riavere una rosa presentabile dopo 10 anni di smobilitazione e zero programmazione.


----------



## gabri65 (5 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Puoi dire quello che vuoi ci mancherebbe, io non ti giudico.
> Semplicemente penso che codesti siano improponibili.
> In altri ruoli stiamo facendo girare i giocatori (anche se pure gente come Laxalt... vero...) ma le tre riserve di metà campo sono improponibili. Opinione mia.
> Anche contro il Frosinone.



Ma figurati, nemmeno io. Ti stimo e lo sai benissimo. Poi le opinioni sono opinioni.

Ma certo che sono improponibili. E' questo il punto. Atalanta e l'Udinese, e altre, girano con gente con nomi altrettanto impronunciabili. Palomino. Djimsiti. Opoku. Ter Avest. Però servono alla causa, e funzionano. Da noi invece no. I nostri sono più scarsi? Non credo. Poi che il valore assoluto sia infimo, posso essere d'accordo. Ma Cr*sto, almeno proviamoci a fargli rendere, anche solo per far rifiatare gli altri. E per finire, io non ho visto grosse differenze tra le prestazioni di questi e quelle di alcuni che vanno in campo da titolari fissi.


----------



## Kdkobain (5 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma figurati, nemmeno io. Ti stimo e lo sai benissimo. Poi le opinioni sono opinioni.
> 
> Ma certo che sono improponibili. E' questo il punto. Atalanta e l'Udinese, e altre, girano con gente con nomi altrettanto impronunciabili. Palomino. Djimsiti. Opoku. Ter Avest. Però servono alla causa, e funzionano. Da noi invece no. I nostri sono più scarsi? Non credo. Poi che il valore assoluto sia infimo, posso essere d'accordo. Ma Cr*sto, almeno proviamoci a fargli rendere, anche solo per far rifiatare gli altri. E per finire, io non ho visto grosse differenze tra le prestazioni di questi e quelle di alcuni che vanno in campo da titolari fissi.



La differenza è l'*ambizione*...un Bertolacci arrivato al Milan firma per 5 anni a cifre astronomiche mettendosi a posto per la vita,dopo due anni incolori con la nostra maglia, un anno in chiaro e scuro al genoa eccolo di nuovo in campo come ultimo degli ultimi, davanti a 50.000 tifosi che lo fischiano a prescindere con solo 6 mesi di contratto rimasto.....il giocatore pur avendo qualità importanti e sconosciute al resto della nostra rosa ( qualcuno si ricorda i suoi inserimenti senza palla a Lecce ? ) si sbatte il minimo indispensabile.

I vari Palomino,il terzino danese dell'udinese ( di cui non ho voglia di scrivere il nome xD) , Djimsiti oltre ad essere stati scelti con operazioni di scouting non banali ( non sono gli ultimi arrivati nonostanti i nomi ) hanno tutto l'interesse di dimostrare il loro valore proprio per fare quel salto che lo stesso Bertolacci ha fatto qualche anno fa e lo fanno in una società dove sono protetti, senza obbiettivi e dove sono liberi di sbagliare .....è tutta una questione di testa, che non fa che peggiorare la base tecnica già non esaltante.


----------



## Capitan T (5 Aprile 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> La differenza è l'*ambizione*...un Bertolacci arrivato al Milan firma per 5 anni a cifre astronomiche mettendosi a posto per la vita,dopo due anni incolori con la nostra maglia, un anno in chiaro e scuro al genoa eccolo di nuovo in campo come ultimo degli ultimi, davanti a 50.000 tifosi che lo fischiano a prescindere con solo 6 mesi di contratto rimasto.....il giocatore pur avendo qualità importanti e sconosciute al resto della nostra rosa ( qualcuno si ricorda i suoi inserimenti senza palla a Lecce ? ) si sbatte il minimo indispensabile.
> 
> I vari Palomino,il terzino danese dell'udinese ( di cui non ho voglia di scrivere il nome xD) , Djimsiti oltre ad essere stati scelti con operazioni di scouting non banali ( non sono gli ultimi arrivati nonostanti i nomi ) hanno tutto l'interesse di dimostrare il loro valore proprio per fare quel salto che lo stesso Bertolacci ha fatto qualche anno fa e lo fanno in una società dove sono protetti, senza obbiettivi e dove sono liberi di sbagliare .....è tutta una questione di testa, che non fa che peggiorare la base tecnica già non esaltante.



d'accordissimo, è proprio quello il problema
Difatti l'unico secondo me in grado di dare un minimo contributo è Mauri.. Bertolacci e gli altri per quanto magari siano di base migliori dei semi-sconosciuti delle altre squadre, non hanno nessun interesse a sudare e combattere
forse sarebbe meglio prendere sù il meno peggio dalla primavera


----------



## gabri65 (5 Aprile 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> La differenza è l'*ambizione*...un Bertolacci arrivato al Milan firma per 5 anni a cifre astronomiche mettendosi a posto per la vita,dopo due anni incolori con la nostra maglia, un anno in chiaro e scuro al genoa eccolo di nuovo in campo come ultimo degli ultimi, davanti a 50.000 tifosi che lo fischiano a prescindere con solo 6 mesi di contratto rimasto.....il giocatore pur avendo qualità importanti e sconosciute al resto della nostra rosa ( qualcuno si ricorda i suoi inserimenti senza palla a Lecce ? ) si sbatte il minimo indispensabile.
> 
> I vari Palomino,il terzino danese dell'udinese ( di cui non ho voglia di scrivere il nome xD) , Djimsiti oltre ad essere stati scelti con operazioni di scouting non banali ( non sono gli ultimi arrivati nonostanti i nomi ) hanno tutto l'interesse di dimostrare il loro valore proprio per fare quel salto che lo stesso Bertolacci ha fatto qualche anno fa e lo fanno in una società dove sono protetti, senza obbiettivi e dove sono liberi di sbagliare .....è tutta una questione di testa, che non fa che peggiorare la base tecnica già non esaltante.



Sono d'accordo, anche se parzialmente. Ora la mira è puntata su Bertolacci che onestamente sembra irrecuperabile. Montolivo sappiamo tutti quello che sta succedendo. Su Mauri duro fatica a pronunciarmi perché appunto, sono stato deriso più e più volte per aver semplicemente ventilato un suo utilizzo. Non credo che in questo momento siamo in grado di fare gli schizzinosi sul valore dei giocatori e farci la bocca buona con i campionissimi che mandiamo in campo. Tiriamo a fare ciccia, e se qualcuno serve, utilizziamolo. La pena è non arrivare in CL, eh.

Poi voglio dire una cosa: quello che dici è giusto, ma sta anche alla società e all'allenatore saper gestire e stimolare un giocatore. Di certo se me lo tieni in panchina per mesi e mesi, non ti aspettare che poi scenda in campo frizzante e soprattutto pronto a sfide importanti. Secondo me si poteva fare molto meglio, non credo di essere il solo a osservare che Gattuso ha una rigida scala gerarchica dei giocatori in testa e da questa non prescinde.


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> La differenza è l'*ambizione*...un Bertolacci arrivato al Milan firma per 5 anni a cifre astronomiche mettendosi a posto per la vita,dopo due anni incolori con la nostra maglia, un anno in chiaro e scuro al genoa eccolo di nuovo in campo come ultimo degli ultimi, davanti a 50.000 tifosi che lo fischiano a prescindere con solo 6 mesi di contratto rimasto.....il giocatore pur avendo qualità importanti e sconosciute al resto della nostra rosa ( qualcuno si ricorda i suoi inserimenti senza palla a Lecce ? ) si sbatte il minimo indispensabile.
> 
> I vari Palomino,il terzino danese dell'udinese ( di cui non ho voglia di scrivere il nome xD) , Djimsiti oltre ad essere stati scelti con operazioni di scouting non banali ( non sono gli ultimi arrivati nonostanti i nomi ) hanno tutto l'interesse di dimostrare il loro valore proprio per fare quel salto che lo stesso Bertolacci ha fatto qualche anno fa e lo fanno in una società dove sono protetti, senza obbiettivi e dove sono liberi di sbagliare .....è tutta una questione di testa, che non fa che peggiorare la base tecnica già non esaltante.



Giusto. Anche il contesto fa la differenza.
Giocare in una squadra che ha l'obbligo di vincere sempre, col fiato di San Siro sul collo e i giornalisti coi fucili sbarrati per criticare... È ben diverso che giocare in Atalanta o Udinese, dove le pressioni sono infinitamente inferiori.
È cosi da sempre.

Questo a prescindere dai casi specifici perché per me Bertolacci e Mauri non giocherebbero mai nemmeno dell'Atalanta.


----------



## sipno (5 Aprile 2019)

Cataldinho ha scritto:


> Io penso che il problema sia multifattoriale. La rosa ha delle lacune, sia come quantità (ruoli mancanti e/o panchina corta), che qualità (doti tecniche/atletiche discrete o insufficienti in alcuno ruoli). Tali lacune son rattoppabili solo in sede di mercato.
> A questo quadro di base, aggiungiamo che la rosa è composta da molti elementi giovani, e per giovani non intendo tanto un discorso anagrafico, quanto di mancanza di esperienza in partite/momenti della stagione impegnativi, come partite contro avversari di livello superiore, o inferiore, ma contro cui bisogna necessariamente fare punti. I pochi giocatori "veterani" son giocatori quasi al finale di carriera, e che non sono mai stati di primo livello.
> A questo quadro di base, andiamo ad aggiungere un allenatore (+ annesso staff) che probabilmente non ha ancora sviluppato una maturazione tattica adatta a una squadra che vuole competere in maniera stabile. A volte ci son partite ben preparate, a volte no, spesso si è evidenziata una certa difficoltà ad apportare correzioni a gara in corso. Il tutto si traduce in un andamento stagionale spesso altalenante.
> Io non penso che Gattuso e Riccio siano scarsi come tecnici, anche se propongono un idea di calcio filo-Allegriana che non apprezzo, però spesso hanno mostrato difficoltà contro allenatori più navigati, a prescindere dal livello della squadra avversaria. Il problema è che il Milan ha necessità di risultato, e con una rosa lacunosa, l'inesperienza dello staff tecnico viene spesso amplificata.



Io sono certo che se dessimo il Napoli, ma anche l'inter o la Lazio a Gattuso troveremmo sempre delle lacune nella rosa, visto che lui è capacissimo di esporle come sta facendo con noi.
Poi è specilizzato nel far rendere sotto le proprie capacità i giocatori quindi figueriamoci.


----------



## Shmuk (5 Aprile 2019)

Chiaro che è lui il problema, principale. Domandatevi: con i primi sette allenatori della Serie A, Gattuso escluso, avremmo o no un'alta probabilità di giocare meglio (di vedere partita "normali" quantomeno, non l'obbrobrio presente) se non molto meglio?


----------



## Capitan T (5 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Io sono certo che se dessimo il Napoli, ma anche l'inter o la Lazio a Gattuso tromeremmo sempre delle lacune nella rosa, visto che lui è capacissimo di esporle come sta facendo con noi.
> Poi è specilizzato nel far rendere sotto le proprie capacità i giocatori quindi figueriamoci.



come tutti gli allenatori a parte i top mondo che guarda caso allenano le top squadre (cioè non il Milan attuale)


----------



## Sotiris (5 Aprile 2019)

Gas ha scritto:


> Apro questo topic consapevole che molti si fionderanno a rispondere di sì.
> Vorrei fare svariate premesse:
> 
> Ho sempre detto di non essere un grande esperto di calcio, tattiche, ecc...
> ...



Il problema è diventato Gattuso da quando il 29 marzo Gattuso ha messo se stesso davanti al Milan, allora è diventata la stagione di Gattuso contro Leonardo, col Milan a fare da palcoscenico.


----------



## sipno (5 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> come tutti gli allenatori a parte i top mondo che guarda caso allenano le top squadre (cioè non il Milan attuale)



Ma anche no!

Gasperini non allena top mondo e non mostra lacune. Sarri idem, seppur incapace di gestire i Top Players come ha dimostrato a Londra.
Ma pure lo stesso Inzaghi alla Lazio, ha trovato la quadra mettendo ognuno al proprio posto cambiando modulo.
Poi il gioco, la coralità aiuta tutti, mentre al milan quella parola l'allenatore non sa nemmeno come si scrive!


----------



## Kdkobain (5 Aprile 2019)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo, anche se parzialmente. Ora la mira è puntata su Bertolacci che onestamente sembra irrecuperabile. Montolivo sappiamo tutti quello che sta succedendo. Su Mauri duro fatica a pronunciarmi perché appunto, sono stato deriso più e più volte per aver semplicemente ventilato un suo utilizzo. Non credo che in questo momento siamo in grado di fare gli schizzinosi sul valore dei giocatori e farci la bocca buona con i campionissimi che mandiamo in campo. Tiriamo a fare ciccia, e se qualcuno serve, utilizziamolo. La pena è non arrivare in CL, eh.
> 
> Poi voglio dire una cosa: quello che dici è giusto, ma sta anche alla società e all'allenatore saper gestire e stimolare un giocatore. Di certo se me lo tieni in panchina per mesi e mesi, non ti aspettare che poi scenda in campo frizzante e soprattutto pronto a sfide importanti. Secondo me si poteva fare molto meglio, non credo di essere il solo a osservare che Gattuso ha una rigida scala gerarchica dei giocatori in testa e da questa non prescinde.



Hai ragione ma non credo che siano mai stati considerati parte del progetto fin dal 31 agosto quando nessuno dei tre ( guardando il centrocampo) è uscito e si è deciso di comune accordo di tenerli fino a fine anno anche perchè le risorse sono limitate.
Personalmente Mauri non lo ritengo adatto ad essere schierato in serie A, in quanto con un fisico del genere o hai la tecnica di iniesta o nel calcio moderno ti mangiano, ma sono pareri personali libero di pensarla diversamente.
L'assenza di alternative è comunque uno dei principali problemi di questo Milan che si ritrova ad avere un 11 non esaltante e poche (o nulle) alternative. Questa estate da quel punto di vista può essere molto importante con tre-quattro uscite a cetrocampo che permetteranno di ripensare la rosa, considerando sempre però che le risorse non sono infinite, anzi l'osservazione del FPF renderà i limiti di spesa abbastanza evidenti. Vedremo, per ora spero che Mauri mi smentisca e giochi titolare, facendo 4 gol alla juve XD


----------



## Capitan T (5 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma anche no!
> 
> Gasperini non allena top mondo e non mostra lacune. Sarri idem, seppur incapace di gestire i Top Players come ha dimostrato a Londra.
> Ma pure lo stesso Inzaghi alla Lazio, ha trovato la quadra mettendo ognuno al proprio posto cambiando modulo.
> Poi il gioco, la coralità aiuta tutti, mentre al milan quella parola l'allenatore non sa nemmeno come si scrive!



ma non è vero, è quello che vedi tu perchè sei accecato dall allenatore di turno che non ti va bene
ora è Gattuso, prima era Montella, prima ancora Allegri..
Fai un giro negli altri forum e prova a vedere se gli altri tifosi sono contenti dei propri allenatori..
Guarda che Gasperini le lacune le ha mostrate, come inzaghi come tutti
non ti sto dicendo che Gattuso sia meglio di loro, stò contestando la tua frase che secondo me non ha senso. Venissero loro tempo 3 mesi forse non tu (mosso anche dall'impeto di difendere la tua stessa teoria) ma altri contesterebbero e troverebbero lacune. Non stiamo parlando di Klopp, Guardiola etc..

Che poi hai citato Sarri...Sarri senza lacune? a parte quella citata da te ce ne sarebbero giusto un paio da riesumare dagli archivi dei due anni trascorsi in Italia


----------



## Shmuk (5 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> ma non è vero, è quello che vedi tu perchè sei accecato dall allenatore di turno che non ti va bene
> ora è Gattuso, prima era Montella, prima ancora Allegri..
> Fai un giro negli altri forum e prova a vedere se gli altri tifosi sono contenti dei propri allenatori..
> Guarda che Gasperini le lacune le ha mostrate, come inzaghi come tutti
> ...



Ma il Milan non mostra lacune, mostra voragini....


----------



## sipno (5 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> ma non è vero, è quello che vedi tu perchè sei accecato dall allenatore di turno che non ti va bene
> ora è Gattuso, prima era Montella, prima ancora Allegri..
> Fai un giro negli altri forum e prova a vedere se gli altri tifosi sono contenti dei propri allenatori..
> Guarda che Gasperini le lacune le ha mostrate, come inzaghi come tutti
> ...



Dai che ti smentisco un pochino...

Allegri sostituito da un esordiente dopo 22 punti in 19 gare... L'esordiente ne fa 35
Montella Sostituiro da un caprone che fa circa 40 punti.

Ora dimmi quello che vuoi, ma il cambio allenatore spesso migliora le situazioni, quando il problema è appunto l'allenatore!

Nel caso di Allegri che non aveva uno spogliatoio contro, a fare la differenza era il gioco che migliorò a dismisura e una mancanza di identià dovuta a mille cambi di modulo,e ad oggi per me negli ultimi 8 anni almeno quello di Seedorf rimane il più bel milan che ho visto.
Nel caso di Montella a fare la differenza fu il fatto di avere un mister che riuscì a ricompattare lo spogliatoio seppur una capra atomica come mister come Gattuso sta dimostrando, ma quello bastò per tirare fuori quella quarantina di punti, fatti anche grazie all'orgoglio.

Oggi quell'orgoglio non basta più, perchè Gattuso c'è da inizio anno e i giocatori non trovano più sicurezze, anzi hanno assimilato tutte le insicurezze.

Ma quello che ti ho citato, visto che hai fatto proprio i 2 nomi giusti, basta ed avanza per dimostrarti come l'allenatore stava incidendo in negativo!

Poteva anche essere un fenomeno in precedenza ma se durante la stagione ha fatto errori e trasmesso cose negative, la squadra ne ha di conseguenza risentito.

Più bella cosa di riportare i numeri degli allenatori che li hanno sostituiti non ci poteva essere e l'assis è arrivato proprio da i nomi giusti che hai messo!

FANTASTICO


----------



## Capitan T (5 Aprile 2019)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Ma il Milan non mostra lacune, mostra voragini....



Non si stà discutendo di quello, non sto difendendo Gattuso, neanche io lo voglio per quanto lo rispetto e non mi permetterei mai di insultarlo come fanno qui sopra..
Non è semplicemente pronto per il Milan, magari un giorno lo sarà, probabilmente no..
Ma qui si insulta l allenatore e la persona e questo non lo sopporto. Oltretutto se non si inizia ad essere un pò più umili come si può avere credibilità? qui non vedo nessuno con il patentino, qui vedo parlare di moduli quando i moduli nel calcio sono il penultimo dei problemi. Il calcio è ben più complesso.. come giudichereste un idraulico che senza alcuna esperienza viene da voi, che siete informatici, a dirvi che siete incompetenti e che non sapete fare il vostro lavoro? Il confronto è bello perchè è costruttivo e permette anche di accrescere la propria cultura.. gli insulti campati per aria e i post denigratori non sevono niente, solo a far crescere il malcontento! pensavo di tifare Milan, non inter
Se un allegri si facesse un giro sul forum a leggere i commenti di alcuni "allenatori" qui presenti si farebbe due risate per quanto scritto..


----------



## Capitan T (5 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Dai che ti smentisco un pochino...
> 
> Allegri sostituito da un esordiente dopo 22 punti in 19 gare... L'esordiente ne fa 35
> Montella Sostituiro da un caprone che fa circa 40 punti.
> ...



allora non ci siamo capiti..ho detto che voglio gattuso?


----------



## sipno (5 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> ma non è vero, è quello che vedi tu perchè sei accecato dall allenatore di turno che non ti va bene
> ora è Gattuso, prima era Montella, prima ancora Allegri..
> Fai un giro negli altri forum e prova a vedere se gli altri tifosi sono contenti dei propri allenatori..
> Guarda che Gasperini le lacune le ha mostrate, come inzaghi come tutti
> ...



Sarri ha fatto più di 90 punti con il napoli senza centroavanti. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando!?

Non è un vincente e si è visto a londra ma è capacissimo di gestire situazioni come la nostra! Che è quello che ci interessa!


----------



## Capitan T (5 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Sarri ha fatto più di 90 punti con il napoli senza centroavanti. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando!?
> 
> Non è un vincente e si è visto a londra ma è capacissimo di gestire situazioni come la nostra! Che è quello che ci interessa!



Ti ripeto, ti ho detto che non voglio Sarri, che voglio Gattuso?


----------



## sipno (5 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> allora non ci siamo capiti..ho detto che voglio gattuso?



No, ma hai anche detto che ce l'ho con il mister come ce l'avevo con Montella ed Allegri... come se facevo male ad avercela con loro, come se la cosa fosse ingiustificata.

ti ho semplicemente smentito riportandoti i dati di un esonero che portò altro che migliroamenti... in ben 2 casi, quei due casi ta te citati.

Poi ci sono casi dove l'allenatore non è colpevole evidentemente... vedi l'esonero di Di Francesco col Ranieri, a dimostrazione parziale di come realmente la colpa sia da attribuire alla rosa e al mercato!


----------



## gabri65 (5 Aprile 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Hai ragione ma non credo che siano mai stati considerati parte del progetto fin dal 31 agosto quando nessuno dei tre ( guardando il centrocampo) è uscito e si è deciso di comune accordo di tenerli fino a fine anno anche perchè le risorse sono limitate.
> Personalmente Mauri non lo ritengo adatto ad essere schierato in serie A, in quanto con un fisico del genere o hai la tecnica di iniesta o nel calcio moderno ti mangiano, ma sono pareri personali libero di pensarla diversamente.
> L'assenza di alternative è comunque uno dei principali problemi di questo Milan che si ritrova ad avere un 11 non esaltante e poche (o nulle) alternative. Questa estate da quel punto di vista può essere molto importante con tre-quattro uscite a cetrocampo che permetteranno di ripensare la rosa, considerando sempre però che le risorse non sono infinite, anzi l'osservazione del FPF renderà i limiti di spesa abbastanza evidenti. Vedremo, per ora spero che Mauri mi smentisca e giochi titolare, facendo 4 gol alla juve XD



Ok. Per piacere non nominare più Mauri altrimenti mi azzannano  Sono perfettamente d'accordo sul fatto che abbiamo poche alternative. Preso spunto dal post nel quale sono intervenuto, io stavo solo IPOTIZZANDO, con il senno di poi, che, a fronte di un Biglia rotto e di un centrocampo poco consistente, invece di scomodare altri giocatori cambiandogli ripetutamente posto, forse poteva essere più produttivo mettere qualcuno scarso, ma almeno nel suo ruolo. Invece abbiamo fatto giocare Calabria mezzala, abbiamo costretto Chalanoglu a giocare sempre, in qualsiasi posizione di campo, etc. E se gli scarsissimi che avevi in panchina venivano gestiti meglio, facendogli giocare ogni tanto, magari potevano tornare utili in situazioni di emergenza. Invece adesso siamo contati e ci scagliamo contro di loro perché sono dei bidoni. Mi sembra un po' ingiusto. Diciamo giusto ma non completamente.

Comunque il mio è un punto di vista opinabile, a me dispiace solo che abbiamo 3 elementi a quanto pare inservibili, per varie ragioni, da molto, troppo tempo … ed è una cosa che io reputo inconcepibile, senza addentrarmi in critiche sull'allenatore. Perché alla fine è solo il club a riceverne danno.




PS d'accordissimo con te per l'importanza del mercato estivo


----------



## sipno (5 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Ti ripeto, ti ho detto che non voglio Sarri, che voglio Gattuso?



Non lo so, ma da come parli fai intendere che uno sia un incapace e che Gattuso non ha colpe... Evidentemente non ti sai spiegare.


----------



## Capitan T (5 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> No, ma hai anche detto che ce l'ho con il mister come ce l'avevo con Montella ed Allegri... come se facevo male ad avercela con loro, come se la cosa fosse ingiustificata.
> 
> ti ho semplicemente smentito riportandoti i dati di un esonero che portò altro che migliroamenti... in ben 2 casi, quei due casi ta te citati.
> 
> Poi ci sono casi dove l'allenatore non è colpevole evidentemente... vedi l'esonero di Di Francesco col Ranieri, a dimostrazione parziale di come realmente la colpa sia da attribuire alla rosa e al mercato!



Non ho detto che tu ce l avevi con Montella o Allegri, quella frase è generica, distinta da quella precedente: facevo riferimento al fatto che ogni allenatore è stato criticato a suo tempo dicendo che non era in grado di allenare e/o mostrava lacune di qualche tipo (NON DA TE, DAL TIFO IN GENERALE)

E quello che poi ho cercato di spiegare è che il tuo intervento che definiva altri allenatori senza lacune non è corretto, gli allenatori citati da te ne hanno mostrate nel loro contesto, solo che ora tu non vuoi più gattuso


----------



## Capitan T (5 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Non lo so, ma da come parli fai intendere che uno sia un incapace e che Gattuso non ha colpe... Evidentemente non ti sai spiegare.



quando ho detto che uno è incapace e che Gattuso non ha colpe? ti ho detto che nemmeno io voglio Gattuso, ed ho semplicemente detto che a differenza di quello che hai detto tu sia Sarri, sia Inzaghi sia Gasperini hanno lacune anche evidenti


----------



## Capitan T (5 Aprile 2019)

Che oltretutto mi è sembrato un intervento educato, non capisco perchè tu debba rispondermi in quel modo


----------



## sipno (5 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Non ho detto che tu ce l avevi con Montella o Allegri, quella frase è generica, distinta da quella precedente: facevo riferimento al fatto che ogni allenatore è stato criticato a suo tempo dicendo che non era in grado di allenare e/o mostrava lacune di qualche tipo (NON DA TE, DAL TIFO IN GENERALE)
> 
> E quello che poi ho cercato di spiegare è che il tuo intervento che definiva altri allenatori senza lacune non è corretto, gli allenatori citati da te ne hanno mostrate nel loro contesto, solo che ora tu non vuoi più gattuso



Hai capito male il discorso delle lacune.
Quelle ce le hanno tutti.

Ho detto che ci sono Allenatori come Gattuso che CREANO alla squadra le lacune.

Poi c'è gente come Gasp e Sarri che cercano invece di far rendere la squadra al massimo evitando lacune appunto.
Ma senza scomodare Sarri o Gasp, anche lo stesso Inzaghi e tanti altri!

Come? semplicemente adattando il modulo più corretto ed un gioco che meglio si sposta con le caratteristiche dei giocatori!

Gattuso invece ha adattato alla sua squadra il suo modo di intendere il calcio.
Mai nulla di più sbagliato, perchè siamo una squadra di fantasisti... E il modo più corretto di farli giocare è creando gioco e snervando gli avverasri e non attendendoli perchè quei fantasisti sono scarsi difendori e per di più nemmeno così veloci da poterli utilizzare in contropiede.
Quindi Gattuso ha creato le lacune imponendo alla squadra cose che non sono nelle loro corde e da qui le critiche ai giocatori.

Ripeto, questo milan è invece adatto al modo di intendere il calcio di Sarri, che li fa correre molto meno ma meglio, rimanendo più alti e vicini all'area avversaria.

Poi di conseguenza lavori sulla quadra e sulla difensiva, ma non necessariamente chiudendoti a riccio.


Gattuso non è capace di fare altro.


----------



## sipno (5 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Che oltretutto mi è sembrato un intervento educato, non capisco perchè tu debba rispondermi in quel modo



Come ti avrei risposto?


----------



## Capitan T (5 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Come ti avrei risposto?



Scusa il post dove illustravi numeri (ad esempio) non mi sembrava particolarmente voltato a confrontarsi..tutt altro


----------



## Djici (5 Aprile 2019)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Puoi dire quello che vuoi ci mancherebbe, io non ti giudico.
> Semplicemente penso che codesti siano improponibili.
> In altri ruoli stiamo facendo girare i giocatori (anche se pure gente come Laxalt... vero...) ma le tre riserve di metà campo sono improponibili. Opinione mia.
> Anche contro il Frosinone.



Il tuo ragionamento potrebbe essere giusto se non fosse sbagliato dal inizio... 
Bertolacci Mauri è Montolivo forse sono dannosi in questo Milan ma PERCHÉ NON ABBIAMO NESSUNA ORGANIZZAZIONE.
In una squadra organizzata dove ogni giocatore sa cosa fare, puoi togliere un giocatore medio e rimpiazzarlo da uno meno forte senza risentirne troppo. 
Da noi quei 3 citati dovevano fare rifiatare Biglia, Kessie Jack e Baka. 
Non è che dovevano rimpiazzare Messi, Modric e De Bruyne. 

Pero in una squadra non organizzata, la differenza la senti 100 volte di più. 
I nostri non vengono esaltati dal collettivo... Ma provano a non fare affondare la barca NONOSTANTE la tattica e NONOSTANTE il collettivo. 
Allora di certo è sempre meglio giocare con i migliori disponibili. Lo capisco Gattuso. 

E tutto sbagliatissimo.


----------



## sipno (5 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Scusa il post dove illustravi numeri (ad esempio) non mi sembrava particolarmente voltato a confrontarsi..tutt altro



Non capisco... ti ho mostrato dei numeri per contraddirti e dimostrare come e perchè uno invocava il cambio allenatore.
Nulla di personale. Non volevo ne aggredirti e nemmeno deriderti. Mi sembrava di fare una cosa dovuta e corretta.


----------



## sipno (5 Aprile 2019)

Djici ha scritto:


> Da noi quei 3 citati dovevano fare rifiatare Biglia, Kessie Jack e Baka.
> Non è che dovevano rimpiazzare Messi, Modric e De Bruyne.




E che cavolo!! Vediamo se lo si capisce!


----------



## Capitan T (5 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Non capisco... ti ho mostrato dei numeri per contraddirti e dimostrare come e perchè uno invocava il cambio allenatore.
> Nulla di personale. Non volevo ne aggredirti e nemmeno deriderti. Mi sembrava di fare una cosa dovuta e corretta.



Va bene
Comunque anche io vorrei Sarri, ma ho paura che la dirigenza abbia realmente provato a contattare Mourinho. 
Per il resto.. Forza Milan


----------



## sipno (5 Aprile 2019)

Capitan T ha scritto:


> Va bene
> Comunque anche io vorrei Sarri, ma ho paura che la dirigenza abbia realmente provato a contattare Mourinho.
> Per il resto.. Forza Milan



Mourinho? Questa da dove nasce?
Mamma mia, no! Sempre meglio di Gattuso ma cavoli farei davvero fatica ad accendere la Tv con lui.

Come allenatore non si discute, seppur non è il fenomeno spesso dipinto, ma cavoli.... Mourinho no!!!

Comunque sono certo che lui mai andrebbe al Milan, per rispetto dell'Inter. Ci tiene davvero a queste cose


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Per questo io andrei sul centrocampo a 2...
> 
> E darei più spazio a Mauri.. che sarà anche mediocre tendente allo scarso, ma almeno ha fiato. Io crederei di più nelle riserve chiunque esse siano anche perchè ci sono dei momenti in cui i titolari valgono addirittura meno. Basta osservarli, cosa che Gattuso non sa fare.



Ma questo di mettere su i panchinari mai usati 
non mi pare un colpo di genio 
visto che stiamo entrando nel periodo che ogni partita vale una finale 
già i titolari iniziano a sentire la pressione 
figurati quelli che hanno visto il campo con il contagocce 
e devono prendersi il ritmo partita 
sarebbe un pazzia aspettare a 8 giornate dalla partita 
che quest'ultimi prendano questo ritmo e vadano in condizione 
non basta già Biglia per vedere il malus?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Aprile 2019)

Poi sono stato positivo eh.. ma voglio ribattere quindi:
non ho citato che Paquetà viene da una stagione intera 
e malgrado il Mister abbia tentato di preservarlo(lo cambiava sempre al 60esimo)
quest'ultimo si è palesemente stancato.. facendo prestazioni sottotono 
e da mezzala devi correre eh... lo stesso Calhanoglu quando giocavano insieme 
si scambiavano le posizioni come avveniva spesso con Bonaventura 
quindi molte volte partiva ala sinistra ma in sostanza faceva altro come accentrarsi 
o occupare il ruolo del brasiliano in quei momenti.. 

a Gennaio si è parlato alla maggioranza della Punta 
infatti nel forum c'era impazienza perché di trattative vere e proprie dell'esterno mancavano
solo dopo acquisto di Piatek si vociferava di una trattativa con prestito secco 
forse con via Calhanoglu la formula sarebbe stata diversa.. 
ma comunque dovevi prendere :
- un esterno titolare agli ultimi giorni del mercato.. con i veti e difficoltà ovvie nel riuscirci 
- far accettare un prestito con diritto agli ultimi giorni x una mezzala degna 
e qui rimane sempre le stesse difficoltà.. perché mettendo avessimo cercato un Jankto 
ci avrebbero chiesto una cifra spropositata visto la nostra necessità di coprirci 
e il nodo formula non avrebbe semplificato la trattativa (ma per niente)

poi mi pare evidente che ora siamo senza un vice Kessie e un vice Calhanoglu 
per coincidenze abbiamo perso anche Paquetà.. quindi questo risalta la cosa.
come mi sembra evidente che mettere Bakayoko mezzala ci penalizzi 
poi adesso non ci gioca a sinistra.. pre risurrezione ha giocato lì
ma con nefasti risultati..(autogol mi sembra) qnd vedendo ciò 
preferirei di gran lunga un Mauri come riserva a chiamata 
ma non a 8 giornate dalla fine 
assolutamente no 

ora x 1 mese siamo senza un vice kessie e Hakan 
questa è la realtà delle cose ! purtroppo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma anche no!
> 
> Gasperini non allena top mondo e non mostra lacune. Sarri idem, seppur incapace di gestire i Top Players come ha dimostrato a Londra.
> Ma pure lo stesso Inzaghi alla Lazio, ha trovato la quadra mettendo ognuno al proprio posto cambiando modulo.
> Poi il gioco, la coralità aiuta tutti, mentre al milan quella parola l'allenatore non sa nemmeno come si scrive!



Sono dell'idea che la rosa attuale ogni modulo alla lunga sia incompleto 
x i vari cambi società,ristrutturazione completa dei bidoni e mancanza di tempo 

non abbiamo una rosa che reggi qualsiasi modulo 
però nonostante questo abbandonerei il 433 x il 4231
visto che Kessie Bakayoko insieme davanti alla difesa 
si sono dimostrati delle vere dighe 
e vedendo panchinari e titolari la amalgama migliore risulta questo modulo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Dai che ti smentisco un pochino...
> 
> Allegri sostituito da un esordiente dopo 22 punti in 19 gare... L'esordiente ne fa 35
> Montella Sostituiro da un caprone che fa circa 40 punti.
> ...



X me invece rimane quello che ho odiato di più
prevedibilissimi.. l'unica volta nella mia vita 
che ho odiato nel vedere le partite del Milan 
sapevo in ampio anticipo le giocate della partita 

almeno con Gattuso non so cosa aspettarmi 
poi diciamolo Seedorf è stato mandato via per la richiesta di una rivoluzione della rosa
magari con dei piedi migliori avrebbe offerto un gioco meno scontato.. 
facevamo risultato xo mi lacrimavano gli occhi e cmq pure quello non era un bel gioco da vedere 
fine OT


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (5 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Sarri ha fatto più di 90 punti con il napoli senza centroavanti. Ma di cosa stiamo parlando!?
> 
> Non è un vincente e si è visto a londra ma è capacissimo di gestire situazioni come la nostra! Che è quello che ci interessa!



Meertens intanto ha raggiunto Cavani e lottava x il capocannoniere 
sicuro che non sia diventato un centravanti? se dici di no 
bhe è il falso 9 migliore di tutti i tempi


----------



## Lineker10 (5 Aprile 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Meertens intanto ha raggiunto Cavani e lottava x il capocannoniere
> sicuro che non sia diventato un centravanti? se dici di no
> bhe è il falso 9 migliore di tutti i tempi



Un giocatore della classe di Mertens noi non lo vediamo dai tempi del Milan di Ancelotti.
È proprio strano e assurdo il modo in cui giudichiamo i giocatori delle altre squadre...


----------

